# Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!



## TrustN0_1 (16. April 2013)

Hallo Asus,


  ich wollte mich mal nach dem Status meines Boards ( Crosshair V Formula ) erkundigen. Es ist nun seit ca. 5 Wochen schon in der RMA. Mein Händler gab mir heute die Auskunft dass ich mich noch auf eine Wartezeit von weiteren 4-6 Wochen einstellen kann!!! WTF??? Also wenn’s hoch kommt eine Dauer von 11 Wochen. Was ca. 3 Monate wären. Das kann doch jetzt nicht wirklich wahr sein?
  Hatte schon mit einigen RMA`s zu kämpfen. Bei MSI meine GTX 580 ca. 2 Wochen. Mein Gigabyte Board war binnen 10 Tagen wieder hier. Meine Gainward 670er hat auch keine 2 Wochen gebraucht. Aber das hier ist doch nicht mehr Tragbar. Zumal das Board im Sommer auf seine 2 Jahre kommt und die Garantie dann auch ausläuft. 



Grüße

Trust


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (16. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Hallo Trust,
schick mir mal die Seriennummer des Boards via PN. Dann guck ich mir das mal an.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## TrustN0_1 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Das dürfte aber Problematisch werden. Habe ja im Murdochs Thread ja schon mal wegen der OVP nachgefragt. Die ich ja meinem Händler mit zusenden sollte. Soweit mir bekannt ist, steht ja die SN nur auf dem Board oder der OVP!? Beides nicht mehr in meinem Besitz. Habe nur die RMA Nr. von meinem Händler. 

  Und nun?

Grüße
Trust


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Ohne die Seriennummer kann ich leider nichts nach gucken. Bitte deinen Händler Dir die Seriennummer mitzuteilen. Er muss die ja aufgenommen haben für die Reklamation.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Murdoch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber Problematisch werden. Habe ja im Murdochs Thread ja schon mal wegen der OVP nachgefragt. Die ich ja meinem Händler mit zusenden sollte. Soweit mir bekannt ist, steht ja die SN nur auf dem Board oder der OVP!? Beides nicht mehr in meinem Besitz. Habe nur die RMA Nr. von meinem Händler.
> 
> Und nun?
> 
> ...


 
Nun kommst du bald sicher wie ich zu der Erkenntnis dass du keine Asus mehr kaufen wirst. Eher auf einen Mac wwchselst bevor "die" auch nur einen einzigen Cent erhalte. 

Docasus fand ich in meinem thread auch eher weniger hilfreich. 

Zu meinem Glück hat auch der filialleiter von cyberport um die Sache persönlich gekümmert so dass ich mein board dann getauscht gestern nach über 2 1/2! Monaten abholen konnte. 

Echt traurige Leistung seitens Asus... Und ich möchte betonen es geht um ein board was jetzt neu für um die 60 eur zu haben ist. 

Was wird das Asus kosten? 3,50eur?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Hi DOC, 

  habe gestern Abend natürlich auch noch meinen Händler damit Konfrontiert und ihm diese Mail gesendet.

_Hallo,
  das Board ist ja schon seit 5 Wochen auf dem Weg.
  Ich stehe grad im Kontakt mit Asus. Könnten Sie mir daher die Serien Nummer des Boards zusenden? Die steht ja normalerweise auf dem Board oder der OVP. Habe beides ja rausgegeben.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  ………_

  Bekam dann auch heut Morgen eine Antwort.

_Sehr geehrter Herr …..

das Board wird nicht wieder kommen, hier werden wir eine Zeitwertgutschrift bekommen.

Bei weiteren Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Drivecity Kundenbetreuung_

  Also gut der Fall scheint wohl aufgelöst zu sein. Aber, was bedeutet das nun für mich “Zeitwertgutschrift“!?! Ist das nicht so das wenn der Händler, wenn er nicht für Reparatur oder Ersatz sorgen kann, mir den vollen Kaufbetrag zugestehen soll!?!
  ?                         

_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_


----------



## Thallassa (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so das wenn der Händler, wenn er nicht für Reparatur oder Ersatz sorgen kann, mir den vollen Kaufbetrag zugestehen soll!?![/FONT]



Nein. Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt auch von ASUS und nicht vom Händler.
Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt daher, dass du das Board eine Weile genutzt hast (1,2,3...? Jahre) - und es schließlich eine Zeit lang in deinem Rechner verbaut hattest. Die Nutzung gilt ja nicht kostenlos und bei einem Defekt ist vorhergehende Nutzung ja auch nicht hinfällig. Sieh's als "gebraucht verkauft" aber vermutlich bekommst du noch mehr, als du bei einem Gebrauchtverkauf bekommen würdest.

Beispiel: April 2010 Grafikkarte gekauft (200 Euro) -> im Juni 2011 130€ zurückbekommen. Ich find' das recht fair.


----------



## Addi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Das ist nichts Neues seitens Anus. Anders nenne ich deren RMA Abteilung atm nicht mehr.

Zeitwertgutschrift... Das ich nicht lache. Sie verlieren dadurch gute und treue Kunden , merken es nicht bzw wollen es nicht merken.

Dabei sind Viele Produkte sehr gut , guckt man sich mal zum Beispiel die leisen Direct CU II Grafikkarten an.

Leider schreckt man dann wegen der RMA Abteilung zurück und kauft beim Konkurrenten.


----------



## Murdoch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nein. Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt auch von ASUS und nicht vom Händler.
> Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt daher, dass du das Board eine Weile genutzt hast (1,2,3...? Jahre) - und es schließlich eine Zeit lang in deinem Rechner verbaut hattest. Die Nutzung gilt ja nicht kostenlos und bei einem Defekt ist vorhergehende Nutzung ja auch nicht hinfällig. Sieh's als "gebraucht verkauft" aber vermutlich bekommst du noch mehr, als du bei einem Gebrauchtverkauf bekommen würdest.
> 
> Beispiel: April 2010 Grafikkarte gekauft (200 Euro) -> im Juni 2011 130€ zurückbekommen. Ich find' das recht fair.


 
Interessant. Sowas kannte ich noch nicht. Habe bislang immer Ersatz bekommen. Manchmal eben auch ein neueres Mode wenns das alte nicht mehr gab.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

WTF!?!?! Wenn das wahr ist. War das mein letztes Produkt bei euch. Das war’s dann. So viele 1000er in diese Firma investiert in den letzten 10 Jahren. Von beinahe jedem ROG Board, DVD-LW und den EEE Modellen bis hin zu Mediaplayer & Routern. Aber dann soll ich noch für die Nutzung meines Boards welches nicht das Günstigste ist, mit Bezahlen. Das ist einfach nur noch ein Trauerspiel, ein ganz Lächerliches! Doc kannst du bitte mal Stellung dazu beziehen.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nein. Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt auch von ASUS und nicht vom Händler.
> Die Zeitwertgutschrift kommt daher, dass du das Board eine Weile genutzt hast (1,2,3...? Jahre) - und es schließlich eine Zeit lang in deinem Rechner verbaut hattest. Die Nutzung gilt ja nicht kostenlos und bei einem Defekt ist vorhergehende Nutzung ja auch nicht hinfällig. Sieh's als "gebraucht verkauft" aber vermutlich bekommst du noch mehr, als du bei einem Gebrauchtverkauf bekommen würdest.
> 
> Beispiel: April 2010 Grafikkarte gekauft (200 Euro) -> im Juni 2011 130€ zurückbekommen. Ich find' das recht fair.



Ist das wirklich so? Wenn ich innerhalb der Garantie einen *defekten* Artikel einsende möchte ich bitte gleichwertigen Ersatz und nicht einen von Asus (whatever) kalkulierten "Zeitwert" erstattet bekommen. Wofür sonst die Garantie? Alles andere wäre eine Frechheit


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Nutzung gilt ja nicht kostenlos  &  Ich find' das recht fair.



 Kein Kommentar! Besser nicht.


EDIT: Mal drüber Nachgedacht! Eigentlich sollte es "No Comment" bleiben, aber Liest du was du Schreibst?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Nun kommst du bald sicher wie ich zu der Erkenntnis dass du keine Asus mehr kaufen wirst. Eher auf einen Mac wwchselst bevor "die" auch nur einen einzigen Cent erhalte.



 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  Wie du doch Recht behalten hast…[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Murdoch (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Es geht nie immer alles glatt, aber Asus ist die erste Firma bislang von der ich mich richtig verarscht vorkommen. Mein Geld verteile ich dann lieber anders.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Habe Neuigkeiten von meinem Händler lest selbst:


_Sehr geehrter ……. 

wir geben keine Garantie , nur Gewährleistung. Wir können eine Gutschrift mit dem Zeitwert anbieten, das Board gibt es nicht mehr und bekommen wir auch nicht wieder. *Da nützt auch die S/N nichts.*
Sie haben diesen Artikel vor mehr als 6 Monaten bei uns erworben. Das führt dazu, dass wir Ihnen eine Erstattung des Zeitwertes anbieten können. Der Zeitwert beträgt im Moment 88,26 €.
oder Sie erbringen den Beweis an uns, das der defekt schon bei Übergabe der Bestellung an Sie  vorhanden war.
    Bei weiteren Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Drivecity Kundenbetreuung_

  Also Rund 88€ soll ich für mein Board noch bekommen. Selbst Ebay Preise liegen bei 110€. Teilweise ohne OVP. Toll! Wird aber besser, habe in den Letzten drei Mails zwischen mir und dem Händler. Jedes Mal nach der SN gefragt die er mir bisher freundlicherweise immer noch nicht, mitgeteilt hat!

  Man macht alles Richtig, und liegt dennoch so Falsch.

  DOC WÜRDEST DU BITTE DICH MAL ZUM FALL ÄUSSERN


Ansonsten, welchen Sinn hat das Forum hier? Wenn nicht, als Anlaufstelle für Hilfesuchende Asus-Kunden. Die eigentlich nur eine Faire und Unkomplizierte Lösung suchen!


----------



## Addi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Das ist einfach nur dreist , mal sehen ob sich der Asus-Mann hier überhaupt nochmal melden wird , war in einen ähnlichen Thread jedenfalls nicht der Fall.

88 € Das ist ein Witz , dafür bekommst du nie und nimmer ein gleichwertiges Board ! Ich weiß auf jeden Fall was ich demnächst nicht kaufen werde.

Hoffe trotzdem für dich , das sich das Blatt noch wendet , auch wenn es nicht danach aussieht.


----------



## Thallassa (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar! Besser nicht.
> EDIT: Mal drüber Nachgedacht! Eigentlich sollte es "No Comment" bleiben, aber Liest du was du Schreibst?



Ab und zu, aber nicht immer  Ich fand keinen besseren Weg zu erklären, aber ich hab mich an sowas seitens der Hersteller schon gewöhnt.
Du hast halt die Beweislastumkehr, wie von DriveCity beschrieben, jetzt ist's dein Problem wie du beweist, dass das Board schon beim Kauf defekt war - dann gibt's den vollen Betrag zurück.


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Gutschrift in Zeitwert. Erinnert mich doch ganz an Mindfactory


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Was soll er dir denn sagen, solange du ihm die Seriennummer nicht mitteilen kannst ?

Und bist du dir sicher, dass Asus eine 2 jährige Garantie auf das Mainboard gibt ? Denn wenn nicht, ist eine Zeitwerterstattung kurz vor Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist schon äußerst kulant, denn ab 6 Monaten nach dem Kauf muss immerhin der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Defekt schon bei Auslieferung vorlag, und das ist nach 1 3/4 Jahren so gut wie unmöglich.



> § 439
> Nacherfüllung
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Addi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*



Robonator schrieb:


> Gutschrift in Zeitwert. Erinnert mich doch ganz an Mindfactory


 
Du weißt schon das Mindfactory , Compuland , DriveCity sowie VibuOnline  ALLE die gleiche Firma sind ?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Noch eine Antwort von mein Händler des Vertrauens. Zur wiederholten Frage der S/N.


_Sehr geehrter Herr ……..

Asus ist nicht Ihr Ansprechpartner, dies sind wir. Für die Abwicklung haben wir eine Zeitwertgutschrift bekommen, dies kann man nicht mehr Rückgängig machen. Das Board bekommen wir nicht wieder, auch wenn Sie die Seriennummer hätten.


Bei weiteren Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung._


  So viel zum Thema wie komme ich an die S/N dran….
  Also bietet mir Asus für das Boards in Etwa 88 € an (ich Idiot hätte die OVP einbehalten sollen). Welches ich neu für 188€ erstanden habe. Entspricht einer Leihgebühr von etwa 100€ in 1,5 Jahren. Genial! Mal eine Frage, nach welchem Modell rechnet ihr den Genau?

 EDIT:


  Zwecks der Beweislast. Die ist jetzt für mich nicht mehr möglich. Angenommen bei der Produktion wurde unter der South/North Bridge Kühlern die WLP vergessen (was auch schon mal vorkam und Dokumentiert wurde). Was zu einem Hitzeschaden geführt hätte. Dies könnte ich ja zweifelsfrei damit beweisen wen ich die Kühler abnehmen würde und drunter schauen. Kann ich aber nicht. Weil mir die Rückgabe meines Defekten Eigentums verweigert wird. Ich will nicht sagen das es so ist/war. Aber mir wird da auch irgendwo die Grundlage genommen dies nachzuweisen![FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Gast12308 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Mann, tut mir echt leid für dich. 

Zumindest kauf ich sicher nichts mehr von Asus seit 2 Notebooks mit diversen, massiven Problemen. Wollte ihnen Ende dieses Jahres ein Chance geben bei einem MB für einen 2011er, aber wird wohl nicht werden bei diesem Service. Hoffe sehr, dass es für dich gut ausgeht!


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Das Board scheint leider EOL zu sein, weshalb diese Praxis recht gängig ist. Ärgerlich ist bloss die Höhe der Gutschrift, denn ein kurzer Blick in die Bucht lässt ein bischen mehr erwarten. 100-110€ wären realistischer, was wirklich einem "Gebrauchtpreis" entsprechen würde.

Da schein ich ja mit meinem Rampage IV Extreme und dem P9X79 Deluxe Glück gehabt zu haben. Da lief die Garantieabwicklung via HWV ohne Mucken. Allerding war die Quali des P9X79 nicht berauschend, immerhin 3mal defekt innerhalb von nem Viertel Jahr....


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

@ Murdoch, rako81sna, keinnick, Robonator, Alpha_Skorpion,
  Ich danke Euch für eure Anteilnahme. Hoffe echt Asus lässt hier noch die Bombe platzen, ist ja bekanntlich das Letzte was Stirbt. 


Wie gut eigentlich das mein Crossahir V Formula EOL ist. Und sein ersatz durch ein, na jetzt kommts --> Crosshair V Formula-Z gefunden hat[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]




  Was mich aber Mächtig aufregt ist, habe Gerade nen Casemod in der Mache. Sollte erst veröffentlich werden wen er Komplet Fertig ist… Aber hier paar PIX. Die Probleme sind die Farben. Habe sie dem ROG Design angepasst. Seht Selbst….  Um R.O.G zu Huldigen...


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Schon super wie asus hier Stellung zum Fall nimmt, lässt mich ja richtig hoffe zumal ich in 4 Rechnern nur Asus Boards habe. Aber irgendwie kommt mir auch das Verhalten des Händlers sehr suspekt vor.


----------



## Dragon70 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Ist halt echt schon sehr sehr Krass, mein erste richtiges Board war ein ASUS (sockel 775) Und da hat unter meinem Jugendlichenleichtsinn echt gelitten und es läuft heute noch, mein Nächste Board sollte auch ein ASUS werden (sockel 1155) Aber wenn ich das hier lese, dann wird es mir ja regelrecht schlecht, Ok ,das man ne Gutschrift bekommt, ist akzeptabel, ABER man sollte die wahl haben ob man diese will oder doch lieber den defekten Artikel zurück. Und nich einfach oh den gibt es nicht mehr Sry shit happens. Wie ich diese "Friss oder Stirb" Einstellung hasse 

ASUS? No Way, dann schau ich mal Nach MSI oder so....


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Ich befürchte, dass hier nicht Asus Schuld ist sondern der Händler oder warum gibt er die Seriennummer nicht raus? Hat er etwa ein neues Board bekommen und will jetzt hier einen Kunden abspeisen? Warum sagt Doc Asus nicht das Produkt ist EoL wenn es gängig wäre hätte er nicht nach der SN fragen müssen oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## the.hai (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Also die Seriennummer MUSS auch im nachhinein rauszukriegen sein, VOM HÄNDLER!

Und ich denke, dann kann DocAsus auch was erreichen, aber so hat er ja absolut keine Grundlage bzw Infos zum Fall.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Vielleicht sollte sich DocAsus mal beim Händler melden und die Seriennummer rauskriegen. 

Das Der Händler die Seriennummer nicht raus gibt erweckt bei mir den Eindruck was vertuschen/verhindern zu wollen, vorallem wenn du schon drei mal danach gefragt hast. 

90€ sind zu wenig, finde ich unangemessen. 

Ich persönlich würde nach so einem Vorfall sowohl den Hersteller als auch den Händler wechseln. 

Wie gut das ich nicht bei Mindfactory und co bestelle und auch keine Asus Produkte kaufe 





Und nur mal so als Info am Rande:

@Asus & Mindfactory/Drivecity whatever:

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt haben sich diesen Thread 552 Leute angeschaut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2013)

> _Der Zeitwert beträgt im Moment 88,26 €._


Also für das Alter ist der Preis ja noch recht annehmbar, un ddie Bucht ist ist kein Anhaltspunkt für den Zeitwert. Sicherlich ist es unangenehm, aber was soll man machen wenn das Board vom Fenster weg ist?
Es mag ja sein das andere Hersteller mitunter kulanter sind, aber die Regel ist es auch nicht. Ich mußte selbst bei Enermax für deutlich weniger Zeit mehr Federn lassen


----------



## TrustN0_1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Board bis zu 3 Monate in der RMA!?! WTF!!!*

Ich will nicht unbedingt behaupten dass die R.O.G Board Reihe schlecht ist. Sie waren immer unter den Boards mit den besten OC Eigenschaften. 
Habe im Laufe der Jahre alleine: Crosshair / Striker Extreme (eines meiner liebsten) / Striker II Extreme / Maximus II Formula / Rampage II Extreme (aktuell in Nutzung & Zufrieden, siehe sysprofil unten) / Crosshair V Formula (mein Zweit PC, AMD Zuliebe @8350FX) / Maximus IV Extreme (meinem Bruder überlassen ) 
UND SIE LAUFEN ALLE NOCH. Jetzt nehme ich einmal in den Jahren den Service in Anspruch. Bekomme so die Quittung dafür? 
Das würde mich Definitiv Ab bekehren! Ich kann es noch nicht Glauben. Will deshalb auch lieber hören was DOC sagt.


  Mir Persönlich kommt auch das Verhalten sehr Suspekt vor. Erst  ein hin & her und Vertröstung auf paar Wochen heraus. Jetzt im nach hinein fällt es mir auch auf. Aber lest selbst, habs zusammengefasst.

_*Ich, 15.04*_
_
  hat sich etwas am Status vom Board gändert?_

_*DC, 16.04 13:52*_

_leider noch nicht, dies kann 4 - 6 Wochen dauern._

_*Ich, 16.04 21:53 (nach der Eröffnung & Bitte vom DOC hier im Thread nach S/N)*_

_das Board ist ja schon seit 5 Wochen auf dem Weg.
  Ich stehe grad im Kontakt mit Asus. Könnten Sie mir daher die Serien Nummer des Boards zusenden? Die steht ja normalerweise auf dem Board oder der OVP. Habe beides ja rausgegeben._
_*
  DC, 17.04 08:53
*_
_das Board wird nicht wieder kommen, hier werden wir eine Zeitwertgutschrift bekommen._

  Am Dienstagnachmittag sollte ich mich auf eine weitere Wartezeit, von bis zu 6 Wochen einstellen (5 sind schon ins Land gestrichen). Als ich die S/N haben wollte, gab es unter 12 Stunden eine Lösung in Form einer Zeitwertgutschrift. o.O

  Ich frage mich auch wegen dem EOL. Das Board wurde im Mai 2011 vorgestellt. Im Handel ab ungefähr Juni glaube ich. Also keine 24 Monate auf dem Markt und EOL !?!?

  Aber jetzt halt erst mal abwarten was Morgen DOC sagt.    
  Er ist der Einzige der das hier Aufklären kann. Weil DC Rückt die S/N nach 4 direkten Anfragen immer noch nicht heraus. Warum auch immer!?!


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2013)

Den Zeitwert halte ich auch für angemessen.
Ich meine, man kann wirklich nicht von einem Fertigungsfehler ausgehen, wenn ein Board, mit dem wahrschinlich gut overclocked wurde, nach fast 2 Jahren kaputtgeht, auch wenn das natürlich möglich wäre.


Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Händler die Seriennummer nicht rausrücken möchte. Das sollte für den keine Arbeit machen.


----------



## Eckism (17. April 2013)

Zum Glück hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Garantie/Gewährleistungsfällen. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren erwarte ich ganz einfach zumindest gleichwertigen NEUEN Ersatz (PC-Hardware)! 
War bis jetzt auch immer so, sollte für nen Hersteller gar keinen Verlust darstellen...

Ich wäre in deinem Fall ja schon wieder 1000 mal explodiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2013)

> Zum Glück hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Garantie/Gewährleistungsfällen. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren erwarte ich ganz einfach zumindest gleichwertigen NEUEN Ersatz (PC-Hardware)!


Normalerweise bekommt man ja meist einen Garantierückläufer, aber bei dem Alter bestimmt keine vergleichbare Neuware


----------



## TrustN0_1 (18. April 2013)

Auch wenn, der Zeitwert liegt immer noch unter dem wenn ich mir jetzt ein Gebrauchtes noch holen würde. Das mit dem O.C war nicht wirklich Extreme! Hatte einen 965@ 3,6 und das auch noch bei einer sehr guten Vcore. Temps waren Top mit einem Brocken. Alle Werte im Bios Manuel eingestellt und sich auf den Niedrigesten VCore herangetastet. Das System lief seit Anbeginn so und nie einen BS im Alltags Betrieb geliefert (außer beim ran tasten, ist ja aber auch so gewollt!) Seit November einen 8350 @ Stock drin gehabt. Bis Ende Februar lief auch das System anstandslos. Von einem Tag auf den Anderen Startete er nicht mehr. Habe daraufhin mein Ersatz Gigabyte eingebaut um alles auszuschließen. Einen ganzen Tag damit verbracht! CPU (beide), Rams (Verschiedene), Gakas, durchgecheckt, alles Lief. Nur nicht mit dem Crosshair. WAS ICH SAGEN WILL  Dem Board ging es gut und wurde nicht wirklich für diese Klasse ausgereizt. 


  Mal ein Fall der mich kurz vor Weinachten mit den Intel SYS erwischte. Da war eine 580 von MSI drin. Habe beim Reinigen eine Schraube in einem der Lüfter des TwinFrozr verloren!!! Da ich ein Raven II habe. Der um 90° gekippt ist, hat sich die Schraube verhakt. PC gestartet, Lüfter hat sich daraufhin mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet. Und einen der Blätter abgerissen. Der Fall war klar! Habe im Forum von MSI das direkt so angesprochen. Zumal die Karte auch noch eine Restgarantie bis 08.13 hatte (auch über ein Jahr also alt). Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen neuen Kühler für die Karte bei denen Kaufen und den selbst ersetzen. Das ging nicht, ich sollte die Karte doch bitte einschicken  Binnen 2 Wochen bekam ich eine Nagelneue…. Die leider von Haus aus Defekt war. Das nochmals im MSI Forum erwähnt. Im Nachhinein haben die mir noch eine Neue rausgegeben…  Die ist bei einem Freund nun im PC verbaut und macht ihn Happy


  Von den Herstellern hat Asus im IT Bereich für mich einen der Höchsten stellen werte. 
Höher wie MSI ehrlich gesagt. Hatte auch NIE bisher ein Gerät bei Asus einschicken müssen.  Ein Wahrer Fan Boy.​


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2013)

Eckism schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 2 Jahren erwarte ich ganz einfach zumindest gleichwertigen NEUEN Ersatz (PC-Hardware)!


 
Du kannst da gerne erwarten was du willst, aber die Gesetze sagen da was anderes. Dass ein Händler dir nach knapp 2 Jahren überhaupt was wiedergibt ist schon sehr freundlich, denn solange du nicht nachweisen kannst, dass der Mangel bereits bei Auslieferung vorlag (wovon man einfach nicht ausgehen kann, nach 2 Jahren), muss der Händler dir garnichts wiedergeben.

Deine Erwartungen gehen da einfach an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. April 2013)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Garantie/Gewährleistungsfällen. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren erwarte ich ganz einfach zumindest gleichwertigen NEUEN Ersatz (PC-Hardware)!
> War bis jetzt auch immer so, sollte für nen Hersteller gar keinen Verlust darstellen...
> 
> Ich wäre in deinem Fall ja schon wieder 1000 mal explodiert.


 
genau das 

wobei ich mit asus an und für sich noch keine probleme hatte (und auch nicht habe und ich verwende 2 rechner mit boards von denen - den älteren davon jetzt seit 2008 mit allerlei um- und ausbauten, OC (bischen) und so weiter)

mfg LAX
ps: wirklich, ein händler der mich innerhalb von 2 jahren mit "zeitwert" abspeißt, bei dem kaufe ich nie wieder! (gleiches gilt für hersteller)...(anders gesagt: ich bestehe auch auf reparatur, ersatz oder zumindest geld zurück!)
pps: der händler "muss" vll nicht, aber einer der es nicht aus kulanz einem - guten - kunden gegenüber macht (ich kaufe bei händlern immer mehrmals ein, damit kommen schon ein paar euros zusammen!) der hat bei mir sowieso "verschissen" weil ich dann halt zu einem anderen gehe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

Ich hatte schon ein paar Asus Boards mit Defekten gehabt, kam aber mit einem blauen Auge raus. Bei der Grafikkarte wurde hier schnell geholfen und sogar ein Bios bereitgestellt und ansonsten hatte ich persönlich keine negativen Erfahrungen.



> anders gesagt: ich bestehe auch auf reparatur, ersatz oder zumindest geld zurück!)


Es gibt Fälle da ist keine Reperatur mehr möglich, als Ersatz gibt es in der Masse der Fälle ein gefixtes Board. Aber Geld zurück gibt es nirgends ab einem gewissen Alter, wenn dann nur anteilig. Aber du darfst da natürlich gerne von träumen.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (18. April 2013)

Mir kam bisher auch nie unter das ich Hardware MIT OVP versenden sollte wenn es mal zur RMA sollte. Sondern genau im Gegenteil, mir wurde immer warm ans Herz gelegt das ich es doch bitte ohne jegliches Zubehör in einem neutralen Karton zusenden soll. Die Vorgehensweise des Verkäufers kommt auch mir sehr suspekt vor. Ohne ihn jetzt zu diskreditieren. Hoffentlich muss mein Formula-z nie zurück gehen...


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also für das Alter ist der Preis ja noch recht annehmbar, un ddie Bucht ist ist kein Anhaltspunkt für den Zeitwert. Sicherlich ist es unangenehm, aber was soll man machen wenn das Board vom Fenster weg ist?
> Es mag ja sein das andere Hersteller mitunter kulanter sind, aber die Regel ist es auch nicht. Ich mußte selbst bei Enermax für deutlich weniger Zeit mehr Federn lassen


 

Von einer Firma wie Asus und deren Preise kann der Kunde erwarten das Ersatzteile oder Austauschprodukte bis zu 2 Jahre nach dem EoL Termin noch vorrätig sind! Und die 88€ sind keinesfalles angemessen unter zeitwert versteht man im allgemeinen den Wert einer Sache um sie im gleichen zustand wieder zu beschaffen. Wenn bei eBay die Dinger aber ca. 110€ kosten uns nirgendwo eine billigere Möglichkeit ist ran zu kommen sind eben die 110€ der Zeitwert.

Aber gut das ich den Thread gesehen habe ASUS bekommt daher von mir auch keine Verkaufsempfehlung mehr. Nur über das Geld kann man solche Firmen zum einlenken bewegen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. April 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Ich kann den Unmut verstehen, aber an der Stelle haben wir als Hersteller keine Schuld so wie es von einigen hier suggeriert wird.

Wenn ein Board EOL ist, oder aus anderen Gründen kein Ersatz geliefert werden kann, haben manche Händler entsprechende Verträge mit ihrer Bezugsquelle die vorsehen das eine Gutschrift gemessen am Einkaufspreis des Händlers gegeben wird. Was die Zeitwertgurtschrift angeht, das ist nichts was von ASUS kommt sondern etwas das der Händler anrechnen kann/darf. In welchem Rahmen sich das bewegt können wir nicht beeinflussen.

Warum dein Händler dir aber die Seriennummer nicht mitteilen will kann ich nicht sagen. Sollte für die ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen wenn der Wareneingang ordentlich verbucht wurde.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Eckism (18. April 2013)

Beim PC-Dealer meines Vertrauens durfte ich mir meistens was neues (ungefähr gleichteuer) aus'n Regal nehmen wenn ich ein Hardwareproblem hatte. Der hat sich in Eigenregie um dieses RMA-zeugs gekümmert.
Bei etwas älteren Festplatten hat er zwar immer etwas die Stirn gerunzelt und war weniger glücklich, aber es gab trotzdem immer was, womit ich zufrieden war.
Sollte klar sein, das ich nie mit der Absicht hin bin, Gewinn zu machen. Man kann Abstriche machen und Fair bleiben, aber das gilt für beide Seiten.


----------



## Murdoch (18. April 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Ich kann den Unmut verstehen, aber an der Stelle haben wir als Hersteller keine Schuld so wie es von einigen hier suggeriert wird.
> 
> Wenn ein Board EOL ist, oder aus anderen Gründen kein Ersatz geliefert werden kann, haben manche Händler entsprechende Verträge mit ihrer Bezugsquelle die vorsehen das eine Gutschrift gemessen am Einkaufspreis des Händlers gegeben wird. Was die Zeitwertgurtschrift angeht, das ist nichts was von ASUS kommt sondern etwas das der Händler anrechnen kann/darf. In welchem Rahmen sich das bewegt können wir nicht beeinflussen.
> ...


 
Warum nur habe ich mit einer ähnlichen Antwort gerechnet? 

Immer das gleiche: "wir sind nicht schuld". 

Selbst wenn es so wäre... Den Kunden dann alleine da stehen lassen... Sehr schön.


----------



## Slezer (18. April 2013)

Immerhin wird sich hier noch gemeldet.. Ob das nun besser ist?


----------



## harl.e.kin (18. April 2013)

Wieso ist Asus hier nicht verantwortlich??? Ihr gebt 3 Jahre Garantie auf Mainboards also kann man doch wohl sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass man innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre ein gleichwertiges Ersatzgerät erhält oder sehe ich das falsch? Kenn ich zumindest von anderen Firmen so. Wozu 36 Monate Garantie wenn es hier wieder auf den Händler geschoben wird, Ihr gebt die Garantie nicht der Händler und unter Garantie verstehe ich nun mal  kostenlose Reparatur oder Ersatz wenn Reparatur nicht möglich.

Hier ist eindeutig Asus in der Pflicht eine Garantieleistung zu erbringen und nicht der Händler. Aber vielleicht sollte man mit diesem Thema wohl besser den Verbraucherschutz kontaktieren.


----------



## Eckism (18. April 2013)

Was soll er denn machen, wenn er die Seriennummer nicht bekommt!? Wer weiß, ob der Händler das Board überhaupt bei Asus eingeschickt hat.
Es ist halt immer schwere sobald es über Dritte (Händler) geht. Zumal man im Internet nichtmal einen Persönlichen Bezug zum Händler hat.


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2013)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll er denn machen, wenn er die Seriennummer nicht bekommt!? Wer weiß, ob der Händler das Board überhaupt bei Asus eingeschickt hat.
> Es ist halt immer schwere sobald es über Dritte (Händler) geht. Zumal man im Internet nichtmal einen Persönlichen Bezug zum Händler hat.


 

Der Händler wird wohl nicht pro Woche 20 von diesen teuren Mainboards zu Asus einschicken wenn Asus wöllte und sie ein wenig nachforschen würden könnte sie bestimmt selber die SN an Hand einer Zeitlichen Eingrenzung kommen.

An den TE hast du nicht noch irgend wo Fotos von deiner Hardware auf dem Rechner evtl sieht man da die SN.


----------



## Chemenu (18. April 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> An den TE hast du nicht noch irgend wo Fotos von deiner Hardware auf dem Rechner evtl sieht man da die SN.


 Oder das Mainboard online bei ASUS registriert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

Die meisten Händler beziehen ihre Ware ja von einem Großhändler, wenn es dumm läuft sitzen ein paar Krämerhände dazwischen bevor was dort ankommt wohin es soll. Ein kleiner Laden der nur wenige Produkte von XY umsetzt ist kaum in der Lage irgendwelche Bedingungen bei dem Zulieferer zu diktieren.
Generell muss ich hier sagen das manche völlig falsche Vorstellungen haben was Garantie / Gewährleistung betrifft


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. April 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Ich kann den Unmut verstehen, aber an der Stelle haben wir als Hersteller keine Schuld so wie es von einigen hier suggeriert wird.
> 
> Wenn ein Board EOL ist, oder aus anderen Gründen kein Ersatz geliefert werden kann, haben manche Händler entsprechende Verträge mit ihrer Bezugsquelle die vorsehen das eine Gutschrift gemessen am Einkaufspreis des Händlers gegeben wird. Was die Zeitwertgurtschrift angeht, das ist nichts was von ASUS kommt sondern etwas das der Händler anrechnen kann/darf. In welchem Rahmen sich das bewegt können wir nicht beeinflussen.
> ...


 
Ach der AsusDok müsste wahrscheinlich nur mal kurz beim Händler anrufen und nen bisschen Druck ausüben. So Im Sinne von "Ich hab da einen Kunden der besorgt um sein Mainboard ist bla gib mal Seriennummer!" und dem Händler die Kundennummer vom TE mitteilen. 

Dann würde erstmal Klarheit darüber herrschen was mit dem Mainboard überhaupt passiert ist. 


Versuch das doch wenigstens mal AsusDok...


Das man hier schon so nerven muss ohne das sich der Typ mal selbst wirklich ins Zeug legt zeugt schon davon, wie wenig wichtig ihm die Kundenzufriedenheit ist. Bzw es erweckt für mich den Eindruck.


----------



## Chemenu (18. April 2013)

Übrigens, wer sich bei ASUS durch die Supportseiten kämpft stößt früher oder später auf diese Seite:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Da ist alles erklärt, wie es sich mit der Garantie verhält, wie man defekte Ware an ASUS übergeben muss und dass man sich die Seriennummer notieren soll.


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell muss ich hier sagen das manche völlig falsche Vorstellungen haben was Garantie / Gewährleistung betrifft


 
/sign


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die meisten Händler beziehen ihre Ware ja von einem Großhändler, wenn es dumm läuft sitzen ein paar Krämerhände dazwischen bevor was dort ankommt wohin es soll. Ein kleiner Laden der nur wenige Produkte von XY umsetzt ist kaum in der Lage irgendwelche Bedingungen bei dem Zulieferer zu diktieren.
> Generell muss ich hier sagen das manche völlig falsche Vorstellungen haben was Garantie / Gewährleistung betrifft


 
@Dr Bakterius:

Ja falsche Vorstellungen haben manche. Anzumerken ist aber das der hier angesprochene Händler wahrscheinlich nicht über nen Großhändler kauft 

Was man auch noch dazu sagen sollte ist das nicht alle Unternehmen vom Zeitwert Gebrauch machen sondern sich kulant zeigen. Das ist natürlich nichts worauf man bestehen kann sondern Serviceleistung oder eben nicht vorhandene Serviceleistung.

Fakt ist auch das sich der Asus Support scheinbar keine Mühe gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

Wer alles genau weiß werfe den 1. Stein, im Zweifel hätte man es direkt einsenden müssen was aber leider nicht geht. Wenn da irgendein Zwischenhändler irgendwas nicht korrekt abwickelt kann der Support hier auch nix machen. Aber egal der wütende Mob braucht ja einen Hauklotz


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer alles genau weiß werfe den 1. Stein, im Zweifel hätte man es direkt einsenden müssen was aber leider nicht geht. Wenn da irgendein Zwischenhändler irgendwas nicht korrekt abwickelt kann der Support hier auch nix machen. Aber egal der wütende Mob braucht ja einen Hauklotz


 


Ich finds nur erstaunlich wie wenig Mühe sich für seine Kunden gegeben wird. Ich messe das halt immer daran wie viel Mühe ich mir für meine Kunden gegeben habe auch wenn sie nur ein 10€ Produkt gekauft haben und damit Probleme hatten.


----------



## the.hai (18. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer alles genau weiß werfe den 1. Stein, im Zweifel hätte man es direkt einsenden müssen was aber leider nicht geht. Wenn da irgendein Zwischenhändler irgendwas nicht korrekt abwickelt kann der Support hier auch nix machen. Aber egal der wütende Mob braucht ja einen Hauklotz


 
Ach komm die Verärgerung ist doch zu verstehen und man kann nicht vom Endkunden verlangen, dass der sich mit dem Gewirr und kleinsten Details des RMA-Vorgangs auskennt.

Ich denke das Doc schon helfen würde, wenn er könnte. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit an die S/N zu kommen? Heutzutage steht sowas auch auf der Rechnung, hast du die wenigstens oder haste alles abgegeben.

Wenn der Händler dazu immernoch keine Stellung beziehen kann, dann würde ich mich höflichst bedanken und darauf hinweisen, seine Räume auf ewig zu meiden.


----------



## harl.e.kin (18. April 2013)

Garantie: ein zwischen Käufer und einem Garantiegeber abgeschlossener Vertrag, der dem Käufer eine unbedingte Schadensersatzleistung zusichert.

Also zwischen Asus und dem Endkunden! Und da die Zahlung von der Ersatzsumme schonmal nicht von Asus kommt, sowie Doc Asus das hier geschrieben hat, würde ich als Kunde auch äußerst ungehalten sein.


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

Nachweißlich gibt Asus auf dieses Mainboard 3 Jahre Gewährleistung. ASUS - CROSSHAIR V FORMULA

Daher hätte man sich sowieso nach den 2 Jahren Händlergewährleistung direkt an Asus wenden können. Aber auch eigentlich während man noch die Gewährleistung vom Händler in Anspruch nehmen könnte.

Im normalfall würde ich erwarten das sogar der Händler nach den 2 Jahren, die er zu gewährleisten hat, sich dann um die Sache kümmert.


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2013)

Nein, Asus gibt nicht dem Endkunden eine Garantie, sondern dem Großhändler.
Ob der die Garantie an den Endkunden weitergibt ist seine Entscheidung.

Auf jeden Fall kann sich der Endkunde in einem Garantiefall nicht an Asus wenden !


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

Dummes aber meiner meinung nach auch gültiges beispiel: original zippo feuerzeuge... Die haben eine lebenslange garantie, die man bekommt, wenn man sich nur an zippo selber wendet.

Edit: Warum sollten auch sonst den Packungen Garantiescheine vom hersteller selber beiliegen? 

Mein RAM, Patriot Viper 3, hat zb auch eine Lebenslange Gewährleistung, die auf der beigelegten Karte aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Addi (18. April 2013)

Heftig , kann man "Garantie" irgendwo studieren ? Da blickt doch kein Mensch durch , geschweige denn der Otto Normalverbraucher ! Fakkt ist für mich das hier auf jeden Fall etwas schief läuft.
Ob das seitens Händler oder Asus ist , spielt doch keine Rolle.

Ich hatte vor 2-3 Tagen mal mit Thermalright in Verbindung gesetzt , weil die Lüfter meines Silver Arrow´s SB-E Special Edition klackern.

Er sagte mir ich soll ich eine Kopie der Rechnung vorlegen und er schicke mir neue.

Das nenn ich Service.

Nachtrag: Ähnlich wie bei meinem Xigmatek Gehäuse. Hatte damals Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung meines Xigmatek Pantheon.
              Nach Kontakt zu Xigmatek , sendeten sie mir einen kompletten Gehäuse Deckel !

              Hatte auch schonmal ein defektes MSI Board , das 1,5 Jahre alt war , binnen 3 Wochen lag ein Neues bei mir.


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Heftig , kann man "Garantie" irgendwo studieren ? Da blickt doch kein Mensch durch , geschweige denn der Otto Normalverbraucher ! Fakkt ist für mich das hier auf jeden Fall etwas schief läuft.
> Ob das seitens Händler oder Asus ist , spielt doch keine Rolle.



Eine Garantie ist freiwillig und kann vom Hersteller oder Verkäufer ausgerufen werden.

Eine Gewährleistung ist nach deutschen Recht Pflicht, wobei diese im Normalfall 24 Monate beträgt. Hierbei muss innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate der Händler beweisen, das der Fehler noch nicht Bestand um diesen Anspruch des Käufers ab zu weisen. Nach 6 Monaten tritt eine Beweislastumkehr in Kraft, wonach dann der Käufer beweisen muss, das der Fehler schon zum Kaufdatum vorlag, um die Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen zu können.

Hoffe es war einfach und verständlich ^^.

LG Deeron.


----------



## Addi (18. April 2013)

Aber wenn ich 24 Monate Garantie habe , heißt das für mich das wenn mein Artikel in diesem Zeitraum nicht mehr funktionstüchtig , bzw nur teilweise funktionstüchtig ist , ich gleichwerten Ersatz bekomme.

Oder nicht ?


Nachtrag , Zitat aus Wikipedia : Bei einer Garantie spielt der Zustand der Ware zum Zeitpunkt der  Übergabe an den Kunden keine Rolle, da ja die Funktionsfähigkeit für den  Zeitraum „garantiert“ wird.


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

@rako81sna: Teilweise richtig. Um eine gleichwerten Ersatz zu bekommen, musst du dich an die Garantiebestimmungen gehalten haben und nicht (Grob-)fahrlässig gehandelt haben.

Verbaust du beispielsweise eine Wasserkühlung und benutzt kein Destilliertes Wasser und schrottest dadurch die elektronik, isses deine eigene Schuld und die Ansprüche für die Elektroteile erlischen. In diesem fall könntest du noch nichteinma den Hersteller der Wasserkühlung auf Schadenersatz verklagen, wenn die Wasserkühlung defekt gewesen wäre. 

Ich habe gerade nochmal Nachgeschaut:

Asus gibt auf der Seite ASUS - CROSSHAIR V FORMULA eine 3 Jahre *Gewährleistung* an.

Dementsprechend müsste Asus nachbessern oder Ersatz liefern, wenn der defekt nicht vom Nutzer verschuldet ist.

Garantie=  sichert eine unbedingte Schadensersatzleistung zu (engl. guarantee) 
Gewährleistung= definiert eine zeitlich befristete Nachbesserungsverpflichtung (engl. warranty) ausschließlich für Mängel, die zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bereits bestanden. 


Gewhrleistung und Garantie - Was sind die Unterschiede - Rechtsanwalt Grau


LG Deeron


----------



## Addi (18. April 2013)

Ah da liegt der Hund begraben ! Jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden , das es keine Garantie sondern eine Gewährleistung ist. Aber das muss man ja erstmal wissen 

Dankeschön


----------



## FireSale93 (18. April 2013)

Also ich hatte/habe bisher 2 Geräte von Asus. Einmal war das mein G73. Dieses musste nach ca. nem halben Jahr zur Reparatur wegen Hitzeproblemen. Hatte es eingeschickt per RMA über Amazon, das ging dann zu Asus und binnen 4 (!) Tagen war das gute Stück repariert wieder bei mir. Das war vor ca. 1,5 Jahren. Dann habe ich jetzt gerade halt die Matrix 7970, läuft super und bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Aber bei dem was ihr hier schreibt, wird mir echt ganz anders, falls ich die Karte doch einschicken muss . Anderer Fall war bei mir aber die 7970 Windforce 3X. Die Karte hatte sporadisch immer mal wieder Bildfehler, die ich nicht reproduzieren konnte. Die Karte wurde 2 Mal in RMA (jeweils 4 Wochen!) zu Gigabyte gegeben, bis ich dann eine Zeitwertgutschrift von 384€ bekommen habe (Neupreis war damals zu Release wegen schlechter Verfügbarkeit 500€). Also hatte die Karte innerhalb eines halben Jahres, wovon ich die Karte effektiv nur 4 Monate nutzen konnte einen Wertverlust bzw. eine "Leihgebühr" von sage und schreibe 116€. Zum Glück ist mir der Händler entgegengekommen und hat mir die Matrix mit nem satten Rabatt verkauft. Ich denke mal es ist immer ein Glückspiel, ob die ganze Garantiesache glimpflich abläuft oder nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (18. April 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal Nachgeschaut:
> 
> Asus gibt auf der Seite ASUS - CROSSHAIR V FORMULA eine 3 Jahre *Gewährleistung* an.
> 
> ...


 

Es handelt sich, laut den für Deutschland gültigen Informationsseiten, um eine Garantie!

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Hier der Text:


> Defekte Produkte übergeben Sie bitte in jedem Fall Ihrem Vertragspartner ( Händler / Großhändler ).         Direktes Einsenden defekter Produkte an die Firma ASUS Computer GmbH ist nicht möglich
> ( s. *Garantiebedingungen*), es sei denn, Ihre Bezugsquelle existiert nicht mehr ( s. *Händlerkonkurs* ).
> Auch außerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht des Händlers ( 24 Monate seit 01.01.2002 ), bzw. außerhalb der in der *Garantiezeit-Tabelle* angegebenen Zeiträume für Direktkunden, müssen die Produkte über die jeweilige Bezugsquelle eingesendet werden.
> Abgesehen von den Versandkosten für den  Hinweg entstehen Ihnen, bzw. Ihrem Händler, innerhalb der Garantiezeit,  keine Kosten. Den Rücktransport zahlt die Firma ASUS Computer GmbH.
> ...


----------



## TrustN0_1 (18. April 2013)

Nun gut, habe das Gefühl das hiermit irgendwie das Letzte Wort Gesprochen wurde. 
Ich bin jetzt Definitiv um die Erkenntnis reicher geworden. Das ich um DriveCity & Co. einen Riesenbogen machen werde. 

  Die Rechtliche Lage mag gegen mich sprechen. Besonders bei einem Konstrukt wie hier. 
Händler--> Zwischenhändler-->Asus. Wie der Ablauf zwischen Asus und dem Zwischenhändler ist. 
Bleibt weiter im Unklaren! Wird da zwischen euch etwas verrechnet? Das Board ist ja doch, 
wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, bei euch doch gelandet? Ihr habt dann dem Zwischenhändler gesagt.
Reparatur oder Ersatz leider nicht möglich…

  Für mich bleibt das natürlich undurchschaubar. Ich ja keine S/N vorlegen kann  
Aber, du wiederum könntest das ganze mehr einkreisen. Ich meine, man kann schon ein wenig ausschließen 
wie viele von meinen Boards, seit Mitte März ca. bei euch eingetrudelt sind. Auch wenn’s mehr wären, 
frage ich mich dann. Bin ich der einzige der eine “Zeitwertgutschrift“ bekommt? Blicke da nicht mehr durch! 


  Mir bleiben solche Eindrücke halt haften. Wenn ich auf meinen Fall von MSI zurückblicke. Da lag das Verschulden ganz klar bei mir!
Die hat das gar nicht interessiert. So etwas nenne ich Marketing.
Oder, Gigabyte Board nach 1,3 Jahren auch ohne Probleme Getauscht worden(von UD3 auf UD4 weil 3er EoL).
Es ist ein riesen unterschied wie ein Kunde, oder ein Konsument behandelt zu werden. 

Asus gibt Unsummen fürs Marketing jedes Jahr aus. 
Und in so einem kleinen Fall macht ihr einen Kapitalfehler. 

  Ihr habt das Recht auf eurer Seite, aber nicht die Herzen.

  Das ist das erste Mal das ich bei Asus während der Gewährleistung ein Produkt einschicke. 
Bin leider schwer enttäuscht. So ein Ärger will ich mir nicht noch mal aufbrummen. 
Andere Hersteller zeigen doch wie es geht. 

Ich war mal Kunde bei euch. Dachte ich immer! 

  Das einzige was mich noch interessiert ist was Asus gemacht hat. 
Ob Boards vielleicht doch das Haus verlassen haben in letzter Zeit…!?!

  Ich muss nochmals betonen, das nagt an mir, 
die OVP&Zubehör rausgegeben zu haben. Nicht unbedingt wegen dem Finanziellem/Materiellem, 
obwohl in der Bucht mit OVP&Zubehör um die 10-15€ teurer sind. 
Sonden weil ich mich Korrekt verhalten wollte, und krieg so auch noch einen drauf. 

  Wenn man zusammenrechet, und ich nicht nachgehakt hätte bei DC. Ich glaube ich würde 3 Monate auf die Gutschrift warten. 
Um es schön weiter runter zu rechnen. Asus sollte mal auch auf die eigenen Vertriebs Wege schauen.

  Ob sich Asus damit hilft mir zu sagen dass das sehr sehr Schade ist… Aber Sie Leider nichts machen können. 
Es ist eure Produkt, mit Eurem Namen und einem Ruf dahinter. 
Das Geld bekommt ihr Ja schlussendlich über die Vertriebswege herein. 
Der Kunde ist im Zweifel der, der im § und Bestimmung´s Dschungel gestrandet ist.

  Hoffe dass mein Thread anderen bei ihrer nächsten Kaufentscheidung hilft. 
Nicht alles was die Werbung Suggeriert, hält sie später auch so bei. 

  An dieser Stelle gebe ich mich geschlagen.  Ich beiße jetzt in den Sauren Apfel. 
Werde nochmals ca. 30-40 € Investieren müssen + Zeitwertblabla. 
Weil habe auch schon in dem Mod zu viel Kraft & Geld, und hiervon ganz geschweige denn zureden, investiert. 
Aber kein Neues, will nicht Konsumieren…..

  P.S Ich danke allen die hier mitlesen und den Zuspruch.

Grüße 
Trust


----------



## TrustN0_1 (18. April 2013)

Ein Auszug aus einer Email von DOC


   “_Ich denke das wir in dem Fall _*eine Gutschrift an den Distributor gegeben haben*_ und der entsprechend weiter an den Händler_“… “_*Die Höhe der Zeitwertgurtschrift liegt aber nicht in unserer Hand sondern in der der Händle*r_“


  Für mich kommt doch nur noch eine Frage auf. Wie hoch ist die Gutschrift von euch an den Distributor? Was davon kommt schlussendlich bei mir an? Mit so einer Klausel, gibt ihr ja den Händlern freie Hand.


----------



## mrairworthy (18. April 2013)

Da wirst Du wohl keine Antwort kriegen. Genau aus diesem Grund mache ich mittlerweile auch einen großen Bogen um Mindfactory & Co. Einmal heißt es Hü, dann wieder Hott.

Hat man Dir denn schon mitgeteilt, wie das mit der Gutschrift läuft? Nur bei DC einzulösen?


BTW: ein Freund von mir wartet auch seit knapp 4 Wochen auf sein ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution, das nun das zweite mal über Alternate an Asus geht...


----------



## Addi (18. April 2013)

Mrairworthy halt uns mal auf den laufenden mit dem Brett von deinem Kollegen


----------



## TrustN0_1 (18. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Hat man Dir denn schon mitgeteilt, wie das mit der Gutschrift läuft? Nur bei DC einzulösen?



 Ach Nö, jetzt ehrlich!?!? ROFL….
  Das wäre echt noch der Bringer…. Habe denen aber den Link von hier zukommen lassen. Ich warte halt ab was die mir jetzt schlussendlich sagen. 
Habe aber die Herasugabe meinr OVP, ATX-Blende & Zubehör gefordert. Sollte ja beim [FONT=&quot]Distributor [/FONT]sein.


  Leute ich kann das schon nach voll ziehen, das die das Recht auf ihrer Seite haben. Damit aber Lange noch nicht richtig liegen 
Wenn man bei einen der Namenhaftesten und mitunter am Längsten auf dem Markt vertretenen Unternehmen. Gerade seine teuerste Produkt Palette wählt. 
Dann mal Ehrlich, erwartet man einfach mehr als das hier.
Ich unterlag einem Irreglauben!

  Das muss man sich reinziehen.  Asus gibt seinen Distributoren/Händlern eine Garantie. 
Wenn beim Kunden die Hardware kaputt geht. Nicht mehr Lieferbar ist (EOL). 
So bekommen die eine Gutschrift (wahrscheinlich eine Fette, für den nächsten Einkauf) 
Für den Händler ist das ganz klar ein Positionsvorteil. Er verdient dann nochmal am Kunden mit. Und je nach Laune bestimmt er danach noch die Gutschrift an das Opfer!!! 
Echt Perfide – Wirtschaft/Rechts-Ökonomie Anno 2013. Oder was denkt ihr denn, wer sich solche Verträge ausdenkt. Siehe Fall AT

  Zum Thema AGB...
   Steam, Origin, Uplay, Blizard, jedes einzelne Spiel welches man installiert. Die Liste ist Endlos bei PC Software.
Ja geradezu unmöglich einen WinPC ohne Lizenz-Klick-Mich-Weiter zu nutzen. Teilweise mit einem Juristen an deiner Seite nur zu begreifen.
Wer LIEST da immer die AGB´s ??? Wer hat die Zeit? 
Gut ich jetzt schon, aber auch weil Beinbruch, weil vom Moped gefallen. Aber das ist eine andere Baustelle


----------



## mrairworthy (19. April 2013)

Ich finde den generellen Umgang eine echte Frechheit. Da wird die Nachfrage nach der S/N rigoros ignoriert, Eigentum wird auch einbehalten. Ich schaltete längst meine Rechtsschutzversicherung ein, wenn es um mehr Geld ginge. 

Asus sagt es gibt keine Gutschrift von Asus an den Händler, der Händler behauptet das genaue Gegenteil - kommt schon Leute. So vergrauelt man sich Kunden.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Asus sagt es gibt keine Gutschrift von Asus an den Händler, der Händler behauptet das genaue Gegenteil - kommt schon Leute. So vergrauelt man sich Kunden.



_"Ich denke das wir in dem Fall _*eine Gutschrift an den Distributor gegeben haben*_ und der entsprechend weiter an den Händler_“… “_*Die Höhe der Zeitwertgurtschrift liegt aber nicht in unserer Hand sondern in der der Händle*r_“



mrairworthy schrieb:


> So vergrauelt man sich Kunden.



Und so, sowieso.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

Jetzt wird es noch Bunter mit DriveCity…
  Aber lest selbst.

  “_Nach Rücksprache können wir Ihnen ein verbessertes Angebot von 105.- € anbieten für immerhin über 20 Monate Nutzung.( Und ca. 2 Monate davon in der RMA...Also 18 Monate Nutzung)
Das andere Angebot ist der genaue Zeitwert der sich aus 36 Monaten Nutzung heraus gerechnet wird. 
Also Kaufpreis durch 36 Monate mal die Nutzung (in Ihrem Fall 20 Monate) - der Betrag wird dann vom Kaufpreis abgerechnet. 
Die 105.- € sind ein Kulanzangebot von uns, nicht von Asus oder vom Distributor._“ 


  “_Das Zubehör haben wir auch nicht mehr, dies ist beim Distributor, bekommen wir auch nicht wieder_“


  “_Was es bei ebay gibt, ist gebrauchte Ware ohne Garantie/Gewährleistung. Wenn Sie dort das Board kaufen und es ist defekt oder es geht nach kurzer Zeit defekt, haben Sie den gesamten Betrag in den Sand gesetzt. Wenn Sie den Betrag nehmen, sich ein neues Board aussuchen und eventl. noch ein Betrag zu zahlen, haben Sie wieder neue vollen 24 Monate Gewährleistung mit Neuware. Sie können sich auch ein Board aussuchen in dem Wert und wir tauschen es aus_.“ (Ebay Hänlder zum SK, zwar gebraucht aber 12 Monate Gewährleitung 135€ Ohne ATX-Blende, Zubehör & OVP )

   Heute gabe es diese Mail zum Nachschlag. Vorweg das Board wurde unter dem Namen meines Freundes der den Mode mit mir baut erworben. 
Es ist aber unser Eigentum, unsere Kasse. Damit haben die wohl ein Problem...

“_*zum einen sind Sie kein Kunde von uns. Wenn Sie Probleme damit haben, wenden Sie sich an ihren Verkäufer Herrn....... Wir sind nur Erfüllungsgehilfe für Ihren Verkäufer.
Sollten Sie weitere Unwahrheiten veröffentlichen, "Das wir Ihr Händler sind", werden wir rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten. Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich an Ihren Verkäufer, wir geben Ihnen keine Gewährleistung, sondern Herrn……. Den Beitrag werden wir verfolgen.*_“


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2013)

Bezieht sich der letzte Absatz auf diesen Forenbeitrag hier?
Und von wem kommt das? Von ASUS direkt?
Ich würde da langsam echt sauer werden. Ich kann dir auch eine interessante Adresse per PN geben, wenn du deinen Verkäufer und ASUS ein wenig ärgern willst. Die Jungs können dir gute Tips geben.

Zum Thema allgemein: Das ist bei weitem nicht das erste Problem über das ich mit dem ASUS Support lese. Bei mir wird definitiv kein ASUS Teil verbaut in Zukunft. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn schon versucht wird, dass dieser Thread geshlossen wird


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bezieht sich der letzte Absatz auf diesen Forenbeitrag hier?



   Alles aus Beitrag  75 kommt von DriveCity. Das letzte Fett geschriebene ist die letzte Mail von heute Morgen. Habe die schon längst hier drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Seit die mir die S/N nicht rausrücken wollten.  



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch eine interessante Adresse per PN geben, wenn du deinen  Verkäufer und ASUS ein wenig ärgern willst. Die Jungs können dir gute  Tips geben.



  Ich BITTE dich drum. 


  Ich bin Jemand, der auch durch seine Arbeit gelernt hat. Sehr sehr Geduldig zu sein. 
Aber mir fehlen wirklich schon Teilweise die Worte einfach nur noch. Ich meine ob der Käufer (mein Freund & Nachbar) oder ich hier schreiben. 
Wir haben es bezahlt, da ist es mir egal wer in dem Moment sich beim Händler Anmeldet um zu bestehlen. 
Ist ja auch meine Kohle mit drin.  Zumal er Arbeiten muss, und nicht wie ich @ Home gebunden durch den Unfall.


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Hmmm, schon komisch. erst waren die 88€ fest und jetzt plötzlich kann man handeln?
Muss ja ne "variable" Rechenmethode sein, um den Zeitwert zu ermitteln

Ich bleib bei Caseking, da bezahl ich lieber minimal mehr, aber die sind bei Problemen sofort und kompetent zur Hilfe. Was man bei mehreren Tausend Euros Jahresumsatz durch mich auch erwarten darf.

Drivecity, mindfactory usw, alles eins^^ wenn ich schon den GOLD LEVEL SERVICE blödsinn sehe, den man dazuordern kann. damit wird man bei problemen bevorzugt und es wird sich schnell um einen gekümmert. Sollte das aber auch nicht ohne 5€ aufpreis der fall sein oder ich versteh unter SERVICE was anderes. (Service Level Gold -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Festplatten, CD-

Selbst mit HWV hab ich super Erfahrungen gemacht. nachdem ein board und ne graka mehrmals defekt waren, habe ich die komplette hardware endgültig zurückgeschickt. (graka, cpu, board usw ca. 1700€). Was haben die gemacht? mir 20€ für irgend fehlndes zubehör abgezogen, aber ansonsten alles super gelöst. immerhin war die hardware ursprünglich 9Monate alt. das nenn ich TOP!


----------



## Bubu82 (19. April 2013)

Mein Board war 7 wochen bei der rma . Habs zurück bekommen wurde nicht repariert wegen wasserschaden. Da sind ganz kleine grüne Kristalle auf einer diode. Die hab ich mit der Zahnbürste weg gemacht !

Nie wieder asus ich finds eine frechheit 7 wochen dann nicht mal repariert !!!


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Mein Board war 7 wochen bei der rma . Habs zurück bekommen wurde nicht repariert wegen wasserschaden. Da sind ganz kleine grüne Kristalle auf einer diode. Die hab ich mit der Zahnbürste weg gemacht !
> 
> Nie wieder asus ich finds eine frechheit 7 wochen dann nicht mal repariert !!!


 
Na nu komm, ein Wasserschaden hat ja nun wirklich nichtsmehr mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung zu tun. und ne Reperatur die dich was kostet im nachhinein hätteste bestimmt auch nich so cool gefunden, was sich ja finanziell meist nicht lohnt.


----------



## keinnick (19. April 2013)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Mein Board war 7 wochen bei der rma . Habs zurück bekommen wurde *nicht repariert wegen wasserschaden*. Da sind ganz kleine grüne Kristalle auf einer diode. Die hab ich mit der Zahnbürste weg gemacht !
> 
> Nie wieder asus ich finds eine frechheit 7 wochen dann nicht mal repariert !!!


 
Ja dann ist doch alles klar  Worüber beschwerst Du Dich dann?


----------



## Bubu82 (19. April 2013)

Erst lesen dann schreiben:p
Das Board lief ja nur wenn ich es vom Strom nahm hat sich das Bios resetet. Trotz Batterie wechsel bevor du damit kommst. Das Board wurde mit luft betrieben also wo kommt das Wasser her .
Ich hab ja geschrieben es waren so grüne ablagerungen oder blaue nicht mal ein mm gross. Die mit der Zahnbürste weg gingen.  Wenn das Board wirklich einen wasserschaden hat dann schick ich es gleich zurück , und nicht nach 7 wochen oder !


----------



## keinnick (19. April 2013)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Erst lesen dann schreiben:p
> Das Board lief ja nur wenn ich es vom Strom nahm hat sich das Bios resetet. Trotz Batterie wechsel bevor du damit kommst. Das Board wurde mit luft betrieben also wo kommt das Wasser her .
> Ich hab ja geschrieben es waren so grüne ablagerungen oder blaue nicht mal ein mm gross. Die mit der Zahnbürste weg gingen.  Wenn das Board wirklich einen wasserschaden hat dann schick ich es gleich zurück , und nicht nach 7 wochen oder !


 
Dann schreib das doch auch


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

Wenn es definitiv nicht mit Wasser in Kontakt kam und sogar Luftgekühlt war. Ist das mehr wie Suspekt. 
Vielleicht hat es die 7 Wochen gedauert, weil sie die Ablagerung selbst züchten müssten. 

  Ich jedenfalls Zahle lieber paar € mehr beim nächsten Kauf. 
Aber dann lieber bei einem Händler. Der sich bei sowas Kulanter zeigt. Und mir nicht mein Eigentum vorenthält zum Schluss.


----------



## Addi (19. April 2013)

Bin ich froh , das ich Caseking praktisch um die Ecke habe  sind so 6-8 Kilometer schätze ich mal. Mitm Auto kein Thema. 

Die sind da alle immer voll nett uns wurde sogar was zu trinken angeboten 

Und bei ner kalten Coke konnte ich nicht nein sagen 

Aber das sie dir nichtmal die S/N Nummer geben , dein Eigentum ohne Absprache mit dir einfach einbehalten , das ist dreist. Desweiteren ist auch dein ganzes Zubehör weg.


Nachtrag : Ich glaube ich fahr mal demnächst nachm Eierfabend nochmal zu Caseking , brauche ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. April 2013)

Ein kleines Update:

TrustN0_1 hat mir die Seriennummer, die er vom Händler erhalten hat, zugeschickt. Nach ausführlicher Überprüfung können wir festhalten das dieses Board bislang nicht in unserem RMA Zentrum war. Daher können wir zum Ablauf dieser Reklamation nichts weiter sagen.

Es tut uns sehr leid das die Reklamation für dich unzufrieden abgelaufen ist, aber da das Board nicht in unserem RMA Zentrum war können wir an der Stelle auch nicht weiter helfen. Für weitere Fragen zur Abwicklung sollte also auf jeden Fall der Händler kontaktiert werden.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Addi (19. April 2013)

Auf gut Deutsch , der Händler bescheißt ?


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2013)

Vielleicht antwortet der Händler ja?! Ich denke, er ließt hier mit?


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update:
> 
> TrustN0_1 hat mir die Seriennummer, die er vom Händler erhalten hat, zugeschickt. Nach ausführlicher Überprüfung können wir festhalten das dieses Board bislang nicht in unserem RMA Zentrum war. Daher können wir zum Ablauf dieser Reklamation nichts weiter sagen.
> 
> ...



Lol, es wurde nichtmal versucht das Ding zu reparieren? frechheit


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2013)

So, jetzt kannst du buw. Dein Freund (DER Käufer) dem Laden ziemlich ans Bein pissen.

Stell seinen vollen Namen mit Link hier rein. Poste den Verlauf auf Facebook, usw. Schreib eine Kundenbewertung. 

Der Sauladen gehört dicht gemacht.
Du bist im Garantiezeitraum, wirst dreist belogen und dann noch bedroht.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

@ DOC
  Ich danke dir dass du noch am Ball bleibst. 


  Diese Information ist echt Sprengstoff für mich. Da wurde ich vom ersten Moment an, von DC aufs Kreuz gelegt.
 Das ist nicht nur eine Frechheit, sondern Täuschung & Betrug. Weiß einer von euch mehr, wie das Rechtlich aussieht? 

  Auf gut Deutsch: Normalerweise habe ich die doch jetzt bei den Eiern??? (ja, soll DC das auch Lesen, aber jetzt kommt langsam mein Blut zum Kochen)


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2013)

Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht gestattet. 

Hier könnte sich PokerClock mal äußern.


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2013)

Hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

*Das bekam ich als Antwort:*


_"Sehr geehrter Herr ….

ich glaube so langsam läuft Ihnen das weg..
Wir haben Ihnen gesagt, wir haben es zum Distributor geschickt worden ist, auch Asus hat gesagt in Ihrem Forumsbeitrag "das es unterschiedliche Regelungen zwischen den Händlern gibt"
Wir können Beweisen wo das Board hingeschickt worden ist. Wir brauchen uns nicht zu Rechtfertigen vor Ihnen, der noch nicht einmal der Käufer ist.
Und als Betrüger lassen wir uns nicht hinstellen.
Wir erwarten eine Entschuldigung binnen der der nächsten Stunde.
Wir sind immer mehr auf Sie zugegangen."_


*Da sagen die vorangegangen Emails was anderes. *

"_Nach erfolgreicher Überprüfung des Mainboards wird eine Weiterleitung an den Vorlieferanten erfolgen. Dieser wird in der Regel nur das Mainboard an das Service Center von ASUS weiterleiten.“_

*UND*

_"Ihre zurückgeschickte Ware ist von uns zum Hersteller / Vorlieferanten weitergeleitet zwecks Umtausch / Reparatur. Dieses kann bis zu 8 Wochen dauern."

_*
 Kein Problem, der “Käufer“ wird sich hier auch zu Wort melden. 
Er ist aber auch Berufstätig, und hat leider nicht so viel Zeit, Kraft & Lust hier die Stellung zu halten. Aber Er & Ich sehen uns ja Morgen* 

*@ DC. Wie viele Kunden habt ihr wohl jetzt dazugewonnen?????


EDIT: @ **Metalic*
 Ja habe ich. Schreibe auch gerade alles zusammen, zu dem Fall. THX


----------



## Addi (19. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> *
> @ DC. Wie viele Kunden habt ihr wohl jetzt dazugewonnen?????*


*
Sie verlieren auf jeden Fall schonmal mich als Kunden , da ich bei Mindfactory eingekauft habe.
Wie jeder wissen sollte: Mindfactory , Compuland , DriveCity sowie VibuOnline haben den gleichen Firmensitz.
Ich werde um diese in Zukunft einen Riesenbogen machen.

Geiz ist eben nicht immer geil !*


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Ob da das 5€ Gold Paket vor schützt?

Warum das Mainboard nicht zur Reparatur eingesendet wird, obwohl es doch eigentlich soll, ist und bleibt ein Rätsel. Woran hat der Distributor denn die Entscheidung festgemacht, dass nicht repariert wird, wenn ASUS es aber machen würde?

P.S. ich würde mich aber doch bischen sachlicher äußern. nur zur sicherheit und um hier alle regeln zu beachten.

Ich finde dieses Gewirre auch immer sehr schade, wer nur flüchtig liest, schiebt ASUS den schwarzen Peter zu, obwohl es ja im nachhinein ein deutliches Problem des Händlers ist.


----------



## mrairworthy (19. April 2013)

Schade, dass DC sich so verhält, wir hier dargestellt. Aber das muss ja jeder Händler selbst entscheiden, nicht wahr?


----------



## noname545 (19. April 2013)

ich hab oft bei Mindfactory bestellt und auch paar Sachen zurückgeschickt, gab nie Probleme. Sogar ein Mainboard mit verbogen Pins wurde der volle Kaufpreis (war noch kein CPU eingebaut) erstattet. 
Mainboard habe ich auch mal an Asus geschickt, nach 4 Wochen habe ich es wieder bekommen, natürlich repariert. Man hat halt manchmal Glück. Von den Produkten her finde ich Asus super, habe ja einiges in meinen PC von denen drin.


----------



## Bubu82 (19. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Wenn es definitiv nicht mit Wasser in Kontakt kam und sogar Luftgekühlt war. Ist das mehr wie Suspekt.
> Vielleicht hat es die 7 Wochen gedauert, weil sie die Ablagerung selbst züchten müssten.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls Zahle lieber paar € mehr beim nächsten Kauf.
> Aber dann lieber bei einem Händler. Der sich bei sowas Kulanter zeigt. Und mir nicht mein Eigentum vorenthält zum Schluss.


 
Finds auch sehr komisch ! Scheinbar wollte Asus das schnell vom Tisch weil die Garantie im August abläuft. 
Nein board lief im HTPC und wurde mit Luft betrieben. 
Scheinbar sabbern die bei Asus ah weng 
Wie gesagt ging das mit der Zahnbürste weg. Ich hätte es dem CSI zuschicken sollen . Wenn das Board wirklich einen wasserschaden hat dann läuft doch das Board nimmer.

Nunja ich hab Asus geschrieben direkt sowie in Facebook der Asus seite was das bitte soll. Hab keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2013)

Die Frage ist jetzt wirklich wo sitzt das Übel der Wurzel. DC hat es eingeschickt an seinen Händler, und der hat wohl selbst entschieden den Schaden auf eigene Faust abzuwickeln anstatt das Board direkt an Asus zu senden. Ist jetzt wirklich schwer jemanden den Buhmann aufs Auge zu drücken, aber so wie es aussieht ist es der Zwischenhändler.
Für so ein Verhalten kann ja weder Händler noch Asus was dafür. Ich würde mich da ja lieber entschuldigen und versuchen über ein neues Board noch ein paar Taler zu retten


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

Jetzt wo man die Informations-Salami, in Scheiben bekommen hat, ergibt es auch einen Sinn. 
Darum hat auch der Händler die S/N bis gestern verweigert. Mir wurde auch suggeriert das das Board zu Asus geht. 
Egal ob noch ein Distributor dazwischen ist oder nicht. Die selbst sagten ja, es geht nach Asus. 
Dann berufen die sich auf das Forum hier, das es unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt.(vorher net gewusst?)
Hat jetzt der Distributor den Fehler und Defekt erkannt? Hat er die Technischen Geräte wie Asus, um das zu überprüfen? 
Warum habe ich 5 Wochen schon gewartet, und sollte weiter 6 noch warten? Wenn das Ding doch schon seit 4 Wochen beim Distributor ist? 
Man merkt dass da Ungereimtheiten sind. 

  Ich muss ganz klar sagen. Der Schwarze Peter ist hier nicht bei Asus zu suchen… 
Wie denn auch. Das Board war auch nie bei denen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die es sogar getauscht hätten. 
Und ohne Asus & Forum (euch) wäre man auch nie dahinter gekommen was abgelaufen ist. 
Ich hätte weitere 6 Wochen wahrscheinlich warten müssen. 
Umso noch mehr den Zeitwert  runter zu rechnen. Gängige Geschäftspraktik?!?

  Das mit dem Sachlichen, ist ja in den meisten Posts auch beigeblieben. 
Aber als ich erfahren habe das das Board nie bei Asus ankam. 
Ja, da gehe ich auch mal an die Decke. SRY.


----------



## Addi (19. April 2013)

*Schnell Seriennummern aufschreib* 

Also heißt das für uns lieber die Seriennummer in Zukunft aufschreiben , bevor man was einschickt , OVP und Zubehör behalten.

Und das nicht nur bei Asus Produkten.

Besser noch solche Händler meiden.

Das Blatt hat sich ja um 180 ° gewendet , so wie es aussieht trifft Asus keine Schuld.


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Ich schick grundsätzlich kein Zubehör mit in die RMA, deswegen kann ich mittlerweile auch nen Shop für SATA Kabel und ATX Blenden eröffnen^^ Meist kommt es zum Austausch mit originalverpackten Neuartikel.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Ich versende Hardware nie mit OVP. finde es super das sich das hier aufgeklärt hat. Ich würde da auf jeden Fall rechtliche Schritte einleiten allein schon deshalb weil es viele andere gegeben haben kann denen es genau so erging. Zumindest würde ich mein Eigentum wieder haben wollen wenn es schon nicht umgetauscht oder dergleichen wird.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

Werde ich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr machen.

Aber DC wolte es:
"Schicken Sie den defekten Artikel möglichst komplett mit Zubehör  ein - das heißt mit allen Teilen, die Sie von uns bei der Lieferung  auch erhalten haben. Wenn möglich die Ware im Originalkarton (sofern  mitgeliefert) inklusive Handbuch, Treibern und Kabeln etc. oder in einem  angemessenen Umkarton an uns zurückschicken."

Ich habe rausgegeben 

1 x Defektes Board
1 x ATX-Blende
1 x OVP
2 x Handbuch
1 x Software/Treiber DVD
6 x SATA 6Gb/s Kabel
1 x 3-Way SLI bridge
1 x SLI bridge
1 x CrossFire Kabel
1 x Q-connector (2 in 1)
1 x ROG Connect Kabel
1 x ROG theme label


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Kann man ja machen. Und ein seriöser Händler hätte evtl alles 1zu1 umgetauscht um sämtliche Fehler vorzubeugen. Wer hätte aber gedacht das sowas bei raus kommt.
Somit schuldet dir dieser Laden das Board samt Zubehör. Und das innerhalb der Garantie (wenn ich das ganze hier richtig verstanden habe).


----------



## the.hai (19. April 2013)

Nochmal zur Feststellung, du wurdest nie gefragt, ob du mit einer Zeitwertgutschrift einverstanden bist oder es lieber defekt zurückhaben möchtest? So war es doch oder? 

Ich denke ja, da hat irgendeiner nen Fehler gemacht, keiner will es zugeben und wälzt es aufm Kunden ab. Das es allerdings kein Einlenken gibt, bei den offensichtlich großen Wellen hier, unverständlich für mich.

Hab ne H.I.S. HD7970 von nem SchweizerHändler, war mal defekt. Der Händler konnte mich nicht supporten, weil er nichts ins Ausland verschicken würde. Hab mich dann nach Nachfrage hier im Forum an den deutschen H.I.S. Distributor gewandt. Der wollte die SN und ne Rechnungskopie, kurz darauf hatte ich die Adresse von nem Logistik Unternehmen. Karte hingeschickt, keine Woche später hatte ich ne neue. Das nenn ich auch Service, obwohl bei mir die Sache wesentlich einfacher gewesen wäre, sich "herauszuwinden". Man hätte ja einfach immer auf den schweizer Händler verweisen können.

Der Witz an der Sache, der GOLDRICHTIGE Tip mit dem Distributor kam aus der Gedankenfabrik^^


> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr S.,
> 
> eine fremde Karte können wir leider nicht abwickeln, hier müssten Sie sich an den Distributor HMC wenden, der die HIS karten vertreibt unter ch@hmcomponents.com.
> 
> ...


Super Abwicklung danach, sollte auch nur die KArte schicken, hatte extra nachgefragt.



> Hallo Herr S.,
> 
> senden Sie uns die Karte bitte an folgende Adresse zu, Sie erhalten dann umgehend einen Austausch.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Und das innerhalb der Garantie (wenn ich das ganze hier richtig verstanden habe).


 
 Eine Garantie hat der Distributor(Zwischenhändler). Nicht aber der Endkunde. Der hat dann eine Gewährleistung.

EDIT:

 @ the.hai
  Das ist ein Paradebeispiel was Kulanz und Kundenbetreuung angeht. Sowas bleibt im Gedächtnis haften. Und der KUNDE nicht im Regen stehen.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Deswegen der Text in der Klammer 
Diesen Unterschied kannte ich auch noch gar nicht. :thumbup:
Hatte das nicht icht ganz so verstanden. Deswegen ziehe ich bei sowas eine Rechtsberatung vor.


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2013)

Garantie oder Gewährleistung, das ist mir Wurscht.
Wenn 3 Jahre draufsteht, hat's 3 Jahre zu funktionieren oder mir muss ermöglicht werden, das Produkt 3 Jahre zu verwenden. Egal ob repariert oder ersetzt! 
Zumindest gleichwertiger Ersatz muss mir bereitgestellt werden. 
Ein Zeitwert, der es mir nicht ermöglicht, etwas Gleichwertiges zu erwerben ist inakzeptabel!

Wie wäre das bei EVGAs 10 Jahre Garantie? Nach 3 Jahren krieg ich 3% des Kaufpreises als Zeitwert? Lächerlich!!!!!!

Immerhin ködert man Kunden damit. 
Wenn der Defekt nicht durch mich verschuldet wurde, steht mir Ersatz zu. Mir egal, ob vom Händler, Distributor oder Hersteller.

Lächerlich, der ganze rechtliche Firlefanz!!!!!!


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Zwei Jahre sind in D doch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben? Wenn drei Jahre drauf steht sollten auch drei Jahre möglich sein. Ob und wie man das durchsetzen kann weiß bestimmt ein Anwalt.


----------



## mrairworthy (19. April 2013)

Es sind 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG vorgeschrieben. Nach 6 Monaten kehrt sich allerdings die Beweislast um, d.h. dann muss der Kunde beweisen, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorlag (so gut wie unmöglich). 

Interessant wäre es jetzt, wem ASUS Garantie gibt und wie lange. Meine GTX680 hat 10 Jahre Garantie, fällt die GraKa in der Zeit aus, schicke ich sie direkt zu EVGA und bekomme Ersatz (dafür wird ja extra mehr produziert). 

Hat denn Asus noch solche Bretter für RMA-Zwecke liegen, Docasus?


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. April 2013)

Wenn bei asus auf der Seite eine 36monatige Garantie steht und zwar ohne Hinweis für wen dann gilt die für mich als Kunde!


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Also in Zukunft nur noch direkt mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt treten egal wo gekauft und darauf hoffen das es auch klappt wa.


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. April 2013)

So hier haben wir's doch:



Zwischenhändler: 
Normalerweise wird die Garantie vom  Großhändler / Distributor an den Fachhandel  weitergegeben.
Defekte Ware daher bitte an die jew. Bezugsquelle weiterleiten.

Endkunde: 
Normalerweise wird die Garantie vom  Großhändler / Distributor an seine Kunden ( Fachhändler ) und vom Fachhändler an Sie, als Endkunde, weitergegeben.
Defekte Ware daher bitte Ihrem Vertragspartner ( Händler ) zur Weiterleitung übergeben.

Das ist für mich Betrug weil der Zwichenhändler diese Garantie bekommt und sich somit am Kunden bereichert dem er den hier erwähnten Zeitwert gutschreibt. Im Nachhinein geht das Board zu Asus der Händler bekommt die volle Summe oder ein neues Board. Ich habe selber in der RMA Abteilung eines großen deutschen Systemhauses gearbeitet und kenne die RMA Abläufe von so ziemlich jedem namenhaften Hersteller.

Was sagt uns das in Zukunft vor jedem Hardwarekauf die Garantie beim Hersteller checken und sich schriftlich eine Weitergabe dieser vom Händler bestätigen lassen.

Auszug DC AGB Gewährleistung. 
(7) Der Verkäufer gibt gegenüber dem Kunden keine Garantien im Rechtssinne ab, sofern nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes vereinbart wurde. Herstellergarantien bleiben hiervon unberührt.

Also DC gibt laut AGB die Garantie an den Endkuden weiter. Hier würde ich sogar einen Anwalt einschalten, weil das Unternehmen gegen die eigenen AGB verstößt!


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Es sind 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG vorgeschrieben. Nach 6 Monaten kehrt sich allerdings die Beweislast um, d.h. dann muss der Kunde beweisen, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf vorlag (so gut wie unmöglich).
> 
> Interessant wäre es jetzt, wem ASUS Garantie gibt und wie lange. Meine GTX680 hat 10 Jahre Garantie, fällt die GraKa in der Zeit aus, schicke ich sie direkt zu EVGA und bekomme Ersatz (dafür wird ja extra mehr produziert).
> 
> Hat denn Asus noch solche Bretter für RMA-Zwecke liegen, Docasus?



Wenn ich nichts getan habe, das den Defekt verursacht, dann muss er schon bestanden haben, oder wie? 
Dinge gehen einfach mal kaputt. Und dann?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das in Zukunft vor jedem Hardwarekauf die Garantie beim Hersteller checken und sich schriftlich eine Weitergabe dieser vom Händler bestätigen lassen.
> 
> Auszug DC AGB Gewährleistung.
> (7) Der Verkäufer gibt gegenüber dem Kunden keine Garantien im Rechtssinne ab, sofern nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes vereinbart wurde. Herstellergarantien bleiben hiervon unberührt.
> ...



N1  Sauber und THX


  Wenn man mal seinen Gedanken frei rum spielen lässt.  MF, DC & und was alles noch an EShops dazugehört. Die werden doch nicht alle bei verschiedenen Zwichenhändlern kaufen?!?  
Bei sowas bietet sich ein gemeinsamer Einkauf an (Marge & Preise). Der Zwischenhändler wird wohl auch mit unter einer Frimendecke Stecken. 
Er ist dann nochmals der Gewinner, wenn ein Endkunde Probleme hat 

Wo im mich betrogen fühle. Ist an dem Punkt, als die mir sagten das Board geht zum Asus Service Center. 
Deshalb auch die Weigerung der SN. Aber dafür haben die auch schon einen § rausgefunden.


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. April 2013)

Ich kann aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung, wobei ich auch viel mit unserer Rechtsabteilung zu tun hatte, nur sagen, DC bewegt sich hier auf ganz dünnem Eis. Die AGB sagen eindeutig, dass die Herstellergarantie unberührt bleibt. 

Heißt Reparatur, neues(gleichwertiges Board) oder Kohle zurück, je nach dem was Asus hier erbringen kann.


----------



## Snake3000 (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

danke für diese ganzen Infos und Hartnäckigkeit vom Ersteller.


Bei dem Saftladen  drivecity  bestelle ich sicher gar nix mehr wenn da so dermaßen Kunden belogen und im Grunde betrogen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Ich kann aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung, wobei ich auch viel mit unserer Rechtsabteilung zu tun hatte, nur sagen, DC bewegt sich hier auf ganz dünnem Eis. Die AGB sagen eindeutig, dass die Herstellergarantie unberührt bleibt.
> 
> Heißt Reparatur, neues(gleichwertiges Board) oder Kohle zurück, je nach dem was Asus hier erbringen kann.



Meist ja wohl eher ein vergleichbares Board was auch schonmal ein Leben vorher hatte ( kann ja auch abhängig vom Alter sein ). Nach einer Zeit X gibt es normalerweise keinen vollen Ersatz und man muss sich mit dem Zeitwert begnügen. Alles andere dazwischen wäre ja reine Kulanz, sei es der Hersteller, Zwischenhändler oder der Endkundenmarkt. Das sind die Erfahrungen die ich meinem Leben gemacht hatte. 
Aber es soll hier ja keine Rechtsberatung oder ähnliches werden, sondern ist eben die Basis was ich erlebt hatte sowie Gespräche mit Händlern und Co


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. April 2013)

Da dieser Zwitwertersatz ja aber wie Doc schreibt nicht von Asus stammt und auch nicht stammen kann, da das Board ja nie dagewesen ist, bleibt abzuwarten was hier weiter passiert. Ich kenne das mit dem Zeitwert auch jedoch nur von einigen ganz wenigen Herstellern bei denen ich selber niemkaufen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2013)

Was soll man machen, der Händler glaubt das es an den Hersteller geleitet wird und der Hersteller erwartet das die dieses Board einliefern. Dazu müßte man letztlich wissen wie es zwischen denen gehandelt wird und ob es eben eine gebräuchliche Praxis ist


----------



## BlackPanter85 (19. April 2013)

Mal angenommen DC würde nicht wissen was zwischen ihnen und dem Hersteller abspielt, würden sie den Endkunden (TE) nicht hinhalten und sich dabei in Widersprüche verstricken. Also wenn an diesem ganzen Verein was faul ist dann bis ganz nach oben. Oder die haben das Board nicht mal abgesendet und sind ziehen diese Masche auf eigene "Rechnung" durch. Wenn wiederum andere eShops zu dieser Kette gehören und da meistens alles glatt läuft, tippe ich mal dass das Board immer noch bei DC ist. Oder das ausgetauschte eben.


----------



## Rizoma (20. April 2013)

An Doktror[ASUS]

Das verstehe ich nicht ihr gebt freiwillig 36Monate Garantie (an euren Distributor)! Warum wird die vom Distributor nicht automatisch an den Endkunden weiter gegeben  dem entstehen doch keine mehr kosten außerdem könntet ihr auf eurer Verpackung 3 Jahre Garantie drauf drucken das würde zusätzlich Kunden einbringen da sehr viele Leute auf die Garantiezeit beim Kauf von Hardware Artikel achten.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meist ja wohl eher ein vergleichbares Board  was auch schonmal ein Leben vorher hatte ( kann ja auch abhängig vom  Alter sein ). Nach einer Zeit X gibt es normalerweise keinen vollen  Ersatz und man muss sich mit dem Zeitwert begnügen. Alles andere  dazwischen wäre ja reine Kulanz, sei es der Hersteller, Zwischenhändler  oder der Endkundenmarkt. Das sind die Erfahrungen die ich meinem Leben  gemacht hatte.
> Aber es soll hier ja keine Rechtsberatung oder  ähnliches werden, sondern ist eben die Basis was ich erlebt hatte sowie  Gespräche mit Händlern und Co



Nein in diesen fall trifft das gleichwertig nicht den aktuellen Marktwert sondern betrifft die Art und Eigenschaft den Gegenstandes das heißt die können wenn du nen Etausaisten Mobo gekauft hast dir jetzt kein Einsteiger Mobo geben es muss in der Art uns Ausstattung eben vergleichbar sein. Überlege mal wenn das nen Autohersteller machen würde Kaufst nen VW Phaeton nach nicht mal 2 Jahren kann er wegen ein defekt nicht mehr reparierbar sein und sie würden dir dann als Ersatz nen Polo raus geben


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update:
> 
> TrustN0_1 hat mir die Seriennummer, die er vom Händler erhalten hat, zugeschickt. Nach ausführlicher Überprüfung können wir festhalten das dieses Board bislang nicht in unserem RMA Zentrum war. Daher können wir zum Ablauf dieser Reklamation nichts weiter sagen.
> 
> ...




Ahhhh ja, bei drive city herrscht wohl die meinung: hmmmm haben wir das mb noch im katalog? hmmm nein....naja dann ist es eol und schmeißen den mist weg, und gucken was wir nem unbedarften kunden gerade noch geben müssen damit er die fresse hält...



TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> *Das bekam ich als Antwort:*
> 
> 
> _"Sehr geehrter Herr ….
> ...




...ich glaube ich hätte mich da nicht zurückhalten können und knallhart geschrieben, dass ich innerhalb einer stunde das ersatzmainboard bei mir zu hause erwarte

wenn das o-ton ist, ist deren support mit leuten mit ziemlich schlechter rechtschreibung und unprofessionalität ausgestattet 



> Wir können Beweisen wo das Board hingeschickt worden ist. Wir brauchen uns nicht zu Rechtfertigen vor Ihnen, der noch nicht einmal der Käufer ist.
> Und als Betrüger lassen wir uns nicht hinstellen.


na dann los, sendungsbestättigung mit gegenzeichnung von asus...los gebt das doch einfach raus...

stimmt als händler muss man sich gar nciht vor irgendwem rechtfertigen...am wenigsten vor kunden, die einen legitimen anspruch haben

betrüger? nein das ist ne schiene drunter...

hoffe du bleibst dran und das ganze geht gut für dich aus

lg


----------



## Murdoch (20. April 2013)

Ich finde es echt wichtig solche Dinge hier auch im Forum zu erzählen. 

Meist merkt erst das wahre Gesicht der Firmen wenn man reklamieren muss. 

Also wenn ich das so lese möchte ich bei der "Mindfactory gruppe" nix mehr bestellen und ich habe da viel bestellt die letzte zeit. Aber lieber ein paar eur mehr bezahlen. Hwv scheint ja da nach den Aussagen hier besser zu sein und meist fast gleich teuer bzw. Manche auch billiger. 

Ich finde so muss man einfach nicht mit sich umgehen lassen. 

Wir reden hier auch immerhin von viel Geld für in Taiwan produzierten krämpel.


----------



## mmayr (20. April 2013)

Eine Mail mit Link hierher an die Mutterfirma. CD entschuldigt sich und du kriegst mindestens das gleiche Board. Wetten?


----------



## mrairworthy (20. April 2013)

Doktor[ASUS], habt ihr denn noch jenes Board liegen oder wird generell kein Überschuss an Enthusiastenprodukte produziert?


----------



## FCBFreak (20. April 2013)

Schade das er hier nicht erzählt, das er ein Drittkäufer ist. Das der Rechnungsinhaber ein anderer ist. 
Zum anderen wurde Ihm angeboten gegen ein geringen Aufpreis die neue Version des Board zu erwerben. Hier ist er gar nicht drauf eingegangen. Wir haben unser Angebot von uns aus, auf mittlerweile auf 150.- € erhöht. Er wollte aber sogar die neue Version (die mehr kostet,als er bezahlt hat damals) nach 20 Monaten qusi umsonst und noch Geld oben drauf haben. Aber wir , die Händler , sind immer die bösen. 
Schade, das er hier nicht geschrieben hat was, was er dem Händler geschrieben hat.
Asus gibt nur dem Distributor Garantie, nicht dem Endkunden. Der Händler leutet es zum Distributor weiter. Was dann passiert liegt nicht in unseren Händen.


----------



## the.hai (20. April 2013)

FCBFreak schrieb:


> Was dann passiert liegt nicht in unseren Händen.



Guten Tag, MF/DC-Teammember

Sie bauen zusammen ein Projekt und nur der Kumpel steht auf der Rechnung, weil er grad keine Zeit hat, als wäre dass so das thema. wenn ich bei caseking im laden hole, hab ich artikel im zig 100€ Wert und da steht nichmal ein name auf der rechnung....

uned naja ich war damals wirklich drittkäufer und HWV hats trotzdem geschafft, komisch.


UND WER bitte bezahlt für was, wenn es nicht nötig ist. ich kauf mir was mit elendig langer garantie und werd nachher schon zu gezwungen was neues zu kaufen?

Nochmal zu dem Punkt:


FCBFreak schrieb:


> Asus gibt nur dem Distributor Garantie,  nicht dem Endkunden. Der Händler leutet es zum Distributor weiter. Was  dann passiert liegt nicht in unseren Händen.


 
Das heißt also, dass euer kompletter Service vom Distributor bestimmt wird? klingt auch nach ner super Ausrede. Schade, dass man als firma nichmal selbst seinen Ruf beeinflussen kann


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

FCBfreak, ich hätte eine kleine Frage. Ist deine Aussage nun eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Drivecity, oder bist du ein Angestellter der sich in seiner Freizeit nun mal Luft machen muss?


----------



## BlackPanter85 (20. April 2013)

Wieso sollte er auch darauf eingehen wenn ihm weis gemacht wird dass das Board zur Reparatur zu ASUS geht, er Monate lang darauf wartet, sein Unmut euch gegenüber wächst und ihr ihn zum Schluss noch die Herausgabe der SN verweigert. Und wenn man dann noch liest in welchem Ton man ihm schreibt. Ich wäre längst bei meinem Anwalt und würde dem alles weitere überlassen. Das er selbst das Board nicht gekauft hat spielt keine Rolle. Wenn ich mich gerade nicht mit eigenen Sachen befassen kann oder keinen Nerv habe erteile ich auch jemand anders eine Vollmacht einem der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## mmayr (20. April 2013)

FCBFreak schrieb:


> Schade das er hier nicht erzählt, das er ein Drittkäufer ist. Das der Rechnungsinhaber ein anderer ist.
> Zum anderen wurde Ihm angeboten gegen ein geringen Aufpreis die neue Version des Board zu erwerben. Hier ist er gar nicht drauf eingegangen.
> Sondern hat immer nur geschossen, was er uns geschrieben hat.
> Asus gibt nur dem Distributor Garantie, nicht dem Endkunden. Der Händler leutet es zum Distributor weiter. Was dann passiert liegt nicht in unseren Händen.



Er hat geschrieben, dass die Rechnung auf seinen Kumpel lautet.
Nebenbei muss es egal sein, auf welchen Namen die Rechnung lautet. Er hat eine gültige Rechnung über jenes Produkt, auf das es Garantie gibt.
Hab mir gestern eine Maschine über ein paar 100 Euro gekauft. Auf dem Kassenzettel steht mein Name auch nicht drauf. Also kann jeder mit Zettel und Maschine Garantie verlangen. Ihr macht aber ein Theater darum.

Fakt ist, dass IHR erzählt habt, ASUS hätte die Zeitwertgutschrift ausgestellt, die jedoch haben das Board nie gesehen. Merkst du den Widerspruch? Da habt ihr gelogen. Die Schul dem Distributor zu geben...naja...!

Wieso soll er verbilligt ein anderes kaufen, wenn er Garantie auf sein Board hat? Ihr seid dafür zuständig, ihm kostenlosen Ersatz zu liefern. Ansonsten kann man die Garantie gleich abschaffen. 

Warum habt ihr die Seriennummer erst nach der 4.(!!!!!) Anfrage rausgegeben? Warum die Drohungen, wenn ihr alles Rechtens gemacht habt? Korrekte Vorgehensweise belegen(!!) und gut ist's. 

Trotzdem find ich's gut, dass ihr euch auch hier äußert. Allerdings erst dann, nachdem hier Stimmen laut wurden, euch zu meiden!


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

Naja, ob sich Drivecity hier nun zu Wort meldet oder nur ein Angestellter der angesäuert ist. Bin mir da nicht so sicher, daher meine Frage weiter oben.
Wenn es nun offiziell wäre, wäre es doch ganz hilfreich, wenn man den Forenaccount auch der Firma zuweisen könnte. Ich meine, wenn Samsung sich hier einen Account erstellt, wählen sie ja auch einen Namen den man zuweisen kann und nicht sowas ähnliches wie: "Bitchslayer", "Chickserminator" oder ähnliches. Ich weiß das ist übertrieben aber ich hoffe man versteht was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. April 2013)

Ich denke das da langsam der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist den Mutterkonzern zu kontaktieren oder mal bei Mindfactory anzuklopfen. Das sich der Mitarbeiter jetzt hier privat registriert ist schon grob unprofessionell. 

Wenn es ein offizieller Account ist, der Mitarbeiter gerade in der Firma sitzt und arbeitet und den Account erstellt hat um eine konstruktive Lösung zu finden behaupte ich das Gegenteil.  

Den Anschein erweckt es jedoch für mich nicht.






Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht der direkter Weg ist schreibe ich jetzt mal den Mindfactory Support an, vielleicht kann der das mal weiterleiten. 

Falls es ist wie es aussieht glaube ich mittlerweile nicht mehr das das Handeln von dem "FCBFreak" im Sinne der Firma ist sondern irgendeine eigene Tour...





Btw. schon sehr krass wie sich der Thread entwickelt hat und schön das der Asus Support doch noch helfen konnte.


----------



## Rizoma (20. April 2013)

Ich würde an stelle des TE jetzt noch den Distributor kontaktieren was der zu der Geschichte zu sagen hat ASUS ihre Seite hat man gehört und sie sind so wie es aussieht auch nur ein Opfer. Versteht mich nicht Falsch aber evtl. sind ja DC und Asus unschuldig und beim Distributor wurde Mist gebaut.


----------



## Murdoch (20. April 2013)

FCBFreak? 

Also ich kann ja nun wirklich nicht glauben das professionelle Mitarbeiter eines Unternehmens 1. so einen dusseligen Usernamen wählen und 2. auf eigene Tour so ein Statement schreiben. 

Wenn das doch real ist... ohhhh man.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (20. April 2013)

DC und unschuldig? Wenn die das wären, würden die nicht versuchen das zu verschleiern (SN Herausgabe verweigert). Hätten die ein reines Gewissen wäre das gar kein Problem! Wenn man so einen Aufwand macht muss man annehmen das sich das für sie lohnt. Und das wiederum lohnt sich nur im großen Stiel. Es sei denn ein kleiner Mitarbeiter meint er verdient zu wenig und möchte damit seinen Lohn aufbessern.


----------



## McBen (20. April 2013)

Erst ~88 Euro, dann 105, jetzt 150 Euro?
Das ist ja sehr vertrauenserweckend... Aber man kanns ja erstmal versuchen...



> nach 20 Monaten qusi umsonst und noch Geld oben drauf haben


Achso, ihr habt ihm das neuere Modell angeboten und er möchte noch 200 Euro oben drauf haben?
Legitim nachdem was DC versucht hat bei ihm abzuziehen...


----------



## TrustN0_1 (20. April 2013)

FCBFreak schrieb:


> Schade das er hier nicht erzählt, das er ein Drittkäufer ist. Das der Rechnungsinhaber ein anderer ist.
> Zum anderen wurde Ihm angeboten gegen ein geringen Aufpreis die neue Version des Board zu erwerben. Hier ist er gar nicht drauf eingegangen. Wir haben unser Angebot von uns aus, auf mittlerweile auf 150.- € erhöht. Er wollte aber sogar die neue Version (die mehr kostet,als er bezahlt hat damals) nach 20 Monaten qusi umsonst und noch Geld oben drauf haben. Aber wir , die Händler , sind immer die bösen.
> Schade, das er hier nicht geschrieben hat was, was er dem Händler geschrieben hat.
> Asus gibt nur dem Distributor Garantie, nicht dem Endkunden. Der Händler leutet es zum Distributor weiter. Was dann passiert liegt nicht in unseren Händen.




 @ FCBFreak.
  Der Rechnungs Inhaber wird sich heute Abend auch zu Wort melden. Wann begreift ihr es, dass es ein gemeinsames Projekt ist unter Freunden.
Schön das ihr euer Angebot auf 150€ angehoben habt. Nur ist diese nicht bei mir als Email eingegangen. Höre das hier zum ersten Mal. 
Der letzte Stand wie von mir veröffentlicht. Lag bei 105€. Und Geld obendrauf?? Jetzt ist das auch noch eine Dreiste Lüge. 
Kann auch gerne den gesamt Emailverkehr veröffentlichen. Ich habe nur betont dass es bei einem Kulanten Händler auch mal eine neuere Revision gibt. 
Ich auch ungerne auf ein anderes Boardmodell wegen der Sleeve-Farbwahl wechseln würde. Ihr aber keine Crosshair V Formula anbietet. 

Was ich euch vorgerechnet habe. War, was auf kosten auf mich zukommen würden. Wenn ich mir gleichwertigen Ersatz beschaffen würde. 
Was ca. 120€ für ein Board aus ebay währen, und das Geld was ich nochmals aufgelistet habe. Ist das für mein Fehlendes Zubehör.
Das ihr einbehaltet. Hab es ja eurer Obhut überlassen, im Guten glauben.

  Was dann passiert liegt nicht in euren Händen. Das mag sein. Warum aber schreibt ihr mir, es kommt zum Asus-Service-Center??? 
Das es dann Repariert oder umgetauscht wird??? Es lag also 4-5 Wochen beim Distributor,  ohne das sich was von eurer Seite getan hat. 
Montag hiss es, ich sollte weitere 6 Wochen warten. Und siehe da, als ich hier ins Forum schrieb kommt eine Zeitwertgutschrift binnen 12 Std.
 Bei der man sich auch anscheinend Verrechnet hat 88€-->105€

  Und mir versucht den Kontakt zu Asus zu untersagen, das er nicht mein Ansprechpartner ist!
Vier weitere bitten zur SN, wurden erst beantwortet als ihr hier einen Blick ins Forum geworfen habt. Aber klar es ist der KUNDE schuld….  

  Alles was ich wollte war nur mein Board wieder. Ob es jetzt ein Repariert, ein Gebrauchtes, eines aus einer Rückgabe ist. Ist mir egal. Hauptsache es läuft wieder. Um mehr ging es NIE.

Ich weiß ganz genau welcher Mitarbeiter das ist. Wahre aber an dieser Stelle die Persönlichkeitsrechte des DC Mitarbeiter…

@FCBFreak. 
Ob du DC damit einen Gefallen getan hast, oder aus eigen Initiative handelst. Bleibt im Unklaren. Wenn DC sich zu Wort melden sollte. Dann doch auch höchst Offiziell Bitte.


----------



## mmayr (20. April 2013)

Ich hab das Gefühl, hier wird jemand seinen Job verlieren und darf sich womöglich auch noch vor Gericht wegen Betrugs verantworten.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (20. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, hier wird jemand seinen Job verlieren und darf sich womöglich auch noch vor Gericht wegen Betrugs verantworten.



 Bei Gott, das liegt nicht in meinem Interesse. Auch wenn sich der Mitarbeiter mit dieser Aktion sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.


----------



## mmayr (20. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Bei Gott, das liegt nicht in meinem Interesse. Auch wenn sich der Mitarbeiter mit dieser Aktion sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.



Ist weder deine Schuld, noch dein Problem. Wer weiß, wie viele Kunden von dem schon abgezockt wurden.
Wenn das wirklich auf die Kappe eines mehr als fragwürdigen Mitarbeiters geht, zieht sich die Schlinge immer enger um seinen Hals. 

Wenn er nicht einlenkt, Kontakt zum Filialleiter, Mutterkonzern usw. aufnehmen.
Hier geht's um einen Minibetrag im Verhältnis zu dem Imageschaden. 
Allerdings musst du dann auch veröffentlichen, wenn schlussendlich alles geklappt hat.


----------



## mrairworthy (20. April 2013)

Fraglich ob es wirklich ein Mitarbeiter ist, ich kann's mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (20. April 2013)

Ich auch nicht. Eine Zeitwert Gutschrift muss abgesegnet werden von dem nächsten Vorgesetzten oder Chef.
Man kann ja bei anderen Läden fragen wie sowas läuft und dann selbst Vermutungen anstellen wie viele Leute/Positionen da ca mit drin hängen müssten um sowas durchzuziehen.
Und ich glaube nicht das der Laden so groß ist das da keiner weiß was der andere gerade tut. Ich möchte jedoch niemanden beschuldigten. Jetzt liegt es, wie bereits vom TE erwähnt/gefordert, an DC hier Stellung zu nehmen und mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.


----------



## Murdoch (20. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Fraglich ob es wirklich ein Mitarbeiter ist, ich kann's mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


 
Dito. 
Da wird wieder jemandem langweilig sein.


----------



## the.hai (20. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Fraglich ob es wirklich ein Mitarbeiter ist, ich kann's mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


 
Die Ausdrucksweise und Art der Formulierung, sowie das "Alter" des Accs lassen aber komische Schlüsse zu. Wer sollte sich sonst als "Fremder" so äußern und dann noch im "wir" schreiben?


----------



## harl.e.kin (20. April 2013)

Ich hab zum Thema bereits alles in meiner Macht stehende beigetragen, hol mir jetzt Popcorn und schaue dem weiteren Treiben hier zu.


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Die Ausdrucksweise und Art der Formulierung, sowie das "Alter" des Accs lassen aber komische Schlüsse zu. Wer sollte sich sonst als "Fremder" so äußern und dann noch im "wir" schreiben?



Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, könnte jeder x-beliebige sich hier einen Account erstellen und so tun als ob er ein Mitarbeiter des Ladens wäre um sich einen "Spaß" zu erlauben. Die History ist ja für alle ersichtlich. Die "Art der Formulierung" halte ich übrigens für grenzwertig. Mein Chef würde mir jedenfalls in den Hintern treten, wenn ich mein Unternehmen auf diese Art nach außen hin vertreten würde. Sieh Dir mal die Rechtschreibung an (nein das soll jetzt kein Flame werden), damit würde man bei uns noch einmal eine Schulung bekommen oder nicht mehr im Kundenkontakt nach außen eingesetzt werden (das<->dass, plenken, u.v.m.). Außerdem sollte sich ein professioneller Anbieter in meinen Augen nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, diesen Vorgang öffentlich in diesem Forum klären zu wollen. Warum nehmen die nicht einmal den Telefonhörer in die Hand und besprechen das direkt mit dem Kunden bzw. dem betroffenen also sozusagen "auf dem kurzen Dienstweg"?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (20. April 2013)

Vielleicht auch nur ein Praktikant der Hausaufgaben fürs WE bekommen hat 

  Zumal in dem Eintrag von FCBFreak die Rede ist vom CVF-Z mit Zuzahlung. 
Da ich aber diese Email nicht veröffentlich habe woher weiß es FCBFreak? 

_“Zum anderen wurde Ihm angeboten gegen ein geringen Aufpreis die neue Version des Board zu erwerben. Hier ist er gar nicht drauf eingegangen.“_

  Und das aus einer Email von DC. Die NICHT Öffentlich war. Nur DC und ich kennen den Inhalt.  

_"Sehr geehrter Herr …
__dann soll bitte Herr … mit uns sprechen für eine Lösung. Wir hatten auch vor gegen eine kleine Zuzahlung das V Formula-Z 2.0 anzubieten, nur so am Rande."


_


----------



## the.hai (20. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch vor gegen eine kleine Zuzahlung das V Formula-Z 2.0 anzubieten, nur so am Rande."
> 
> 
> [/I]


 
Das hat mir gefallen, erst ne kleine summe, dann ne größere, dann plötzlich ein upgrade mit geringem aufpreis? du musst dir deine garantie wohl leider echt "hochfeilschen"

DC

P.S. Das der Kommentar von FCB absolut unprofessionell ist und keinesfalls das Interesse des Unternehmens wiederspiegeln sollte, steht ja fest. Nichtsdestotrotz scheint er "involviert" zu sein, sprich seine Miete zahlt DC/MF


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nur ein Praktikant der Hausaufgaben fürs WE bekommen hat
> 
> Zumal in dem Eintrag von FCBFreak die Rede ist vom CVF-Z mit Zuzahlung.
> Da ich aber diese Email nicht veröffentlich habe woher weiß es FCBFreak?
> ...


 
Jo das ist doch mal recht eindeutig. Das der FCBFreak hier nichts mehr schreibt zeigt ja auch ganz gut das er vielleicht gemerkt hat das das nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee war. 

So wie sich das ganze hier entwickelt hat kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sich bald jemand vom Mutterkonzern meldet und das ganze auflöst und dir entgegen kommt. Ich hoffe das auch wirklich. 

Das was jetzt alles passiert ist kann ja nicht im Interesse der Firma liegen. Und was solls, überall passieren mal Fehler. Auch wenn das beudetet das sie einen Mitarbeiter an eine Stelle gesetzt haben wo er nicht hingehört. Ist zwar dann im Endeffekt auch doof für ihn, da kannst du aber nichts für und auch für ihn wird sich sicher eine Lösung finden. 

Ich bin gespannt wann sich jemand meldet


----------



## TrustN0_1 (20. April 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Thema bereits alles in meiner Macht stehende beigetragen, hol mir jetzt Popcorn und schaue dem weiteren Treiben hier zu.


 
 Dafür bin ich dir auch sehr Dankbar. Würde dich gerne Knuddeln . Gut das ich wenigstens für Unterhaltung sorge  Ist ja wie bei GZSZ….


  Deinen Tipp nehme ich war. Nur schaue ich mal, wann ich auch das Haus verlassen kann. Mit Krücken ist bissel Doof.
    Bzw. müsste dann mein Freund los. Ist ja sein Name auf der Rechnung. Der wird mich verfluchen….


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2013)

also für mich sieht es so aus, dass du einfach dein defektes mb zurückfordern kannst und den zeitwert ablehnen könntest...und dann direkt an asus zwecks rma. da wird dir sicher eher geholfen...und die x wochen rma...naja musst du wohl mit klar kommen.

wenn sie dir allerdings dein mb nicht zurückgeben können, würde ich mich schon sehr wundern und rechtsberatung einholen


----------



## mrairworthy (20. April 2013)

Wäre wohl das Sinnvollste. Wenn Doktor[ASUS] jetzt noch sagen könnte, ob Dein Board noch "auf Lager" ist.


----------



## SephiiiHD (20. April 2013)

Ich finde ja alleine die Tatsache das DC den Kunden Geld (in Form eines Gutscheins) anbietet wenn sie ihre defekte Hardware direkt an den Hersteller zur Abwicklung schicken sehr belustigend....da sieht man schon was DC von Serviceleistung hält


----------



## maxmueller92 (20. April 2013)

Also wenn DS/Asus dem TE sein blödes billiges Board + Zeitwertgutschrift wegen RMA endlich gibt würde ich vielleicht nochmal 1000€ der MF-Gruppe in den A schieben, aber sonst gehe ich zu HWV oder CK.


----------



## mrairworthy (20. April 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> [...]blödes billiges Board [...]



Ahja...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2013)

Ist nicht mein Thread und geht mich ja eigendlich auch nix an, ich schreibe aber trotzdem mal was dazu.

Ich greife mal FCBFreak auf, vielleicht wurde er einfach nur dazu verdonnert hier den Part zu übernehmen. Gut der Namen mag wirklich nicht der dollste sein aber wenn ich mich hier im Forum mal umsehe fallen mir mindestens 100 Nicks ein die den Award locker gewonnen hätten. Zum Thema der Rechtschreibung, wer wirklich perfekt ist werfe den 1. Stein. Aber hey was solls dem Fragenden wird nicht geholfen aber Hauptsache mal den Deutschlehrer rauskehren und sich ein Sternchen im Aufgabenheft geholt. Warum er sich nicht nochmal gemeldet hat, Ladenöffnungszeit oder Feierabend und damit Privatleben? Ehrlich gesagt wie hier teilweise mit jemanden umgegangen wird würde ich auch leiber den PC aus dem Fenster werfen anstatt erneut was zu schreiben.

Allgemeines, solange die Abwicklungen immer einigermaßen ablaufen mache ich mir als Händler auch nicht Kopf drum ob die Hardware die wegen Garantieabwicklung rausgehen auch wirklich direkt bei Asus landen und nicht erst im Vorfeld vorgeprüft werden und so eigendlich schneller abgewickelt werden. Das man das Board nicht zurückbekommt oder entsprechend verfolgen kann mag auch etliche Gründe haben. Wenn es bei der möglichen Vorprüfung durchgeht und abgewickelt wird ist es weg vom Fenster. Der Auftrag mag abgehakt sein und das Board in in einer großen Schrottkiste liegen ( vielleicht ist ja gerade deswegen der Besitz der Seriennummer wichtig? ). Zu der Summe, die 1. Summe mag einfach rechnerisch nüchtern sein und die weiteren eben eher Kulanz. Möglicherweise hat DC einfach völlig auf irgendeinen Gewinn verzichtet oder den Zwischenhändler mit ins Boot geholt. Die letzte Summe ist eher als letzter Rettungsanker zu sehen um die Kuh noch gütlich vom Eis zu bekommen.
Wenn man das Board noch hätte bzw die Nummer könnte man vielleicht mit Absprache es direkt an Asus senden. Aber ob die selbst noch Boards liegen haben? Meist wird ja das was irgendwie reparabel ist weiter verwurstet, aber irgendwann versiegt jede Quelle

Generell muss man sagen das manche sich wirklich überlegen sollten was sie wo schreiben, es gibt einfach Aussagen die gerade in so einem Bereich eher deplaziert sind.


----------



## Strahlis (20. April 2013)

Hallo,
jetzt melde ich mich mal zu Wort. Ich bin der Besitzer des Boards. 
Als Trust mir sagte, dass unser Problem so viel Aufmerksamkeit bei den Usern hervorgerufen hat, konnte ich es mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen Usern bedanken, die uns unterstützen.
Es ist traurig, dass in der heutigen Zeit "normale Mesnchen/Kunden die Hilfe im Internet brauchen, um ihr Recht zubekommen. 

Trust kenne ich seitdem ich denken kann...wir lieben beide Computer und besonders Casemodding. Ich selber war bis jetzt immer mit Asus zufrieden und deshalb entschieden wir uns genau dieses Mainboard zukaufen. Alles wurde in den passenden Farben gesleeved und und und...

Da mir die Zeit fehlt und Trust gerade viel zu viel hat, habe ich ihn mit der RMA von dem Board beauftragt.
@Trust Nur weil man kein Bike fahren kann und runter fällt,muss man nicht gleich wegen einer Schramme nen Gips tragen und zu Hause bleiben.  Mein Glück... so muss ich mich nicht mit dennen auseinandersetzen

Ich hoffe, dass jeder aus diesen Beiträgen seinen nutzen ziehen kann.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle...wir (ganz besonders Trust) werden auch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruß
Strahlis


----------



## noname545 (20. April 2013)

also ich würde gleich meinen Anwalt einschalten, dass darf ja wohl nicht sein. Dann noch so eine freche Mail das ICH mich entschuldigen soll, ne ne ne da Platzt mir der Kragen und dreh am Rad. 
Wusste auch nicht das defekt Hardware einfach so verschwindet wenn es EOL ist. Auch defekte Hardware hat einen Wert, ich z.B habe paar Boards an der Wand hängen

Ich hoffe das du dein Geld/Mainboard wiederbekommst, du hast nichts falsch gemacht und alles befolgt was die geschrieben haben. Wird schon alles gut gehen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Thread und geht mich ja eigendlich auch nix an, ich schreibe aber trotzdem mal was dazu.
> 
> Ich greife mal FCBFreak auf, vielleicht wurde er einfach nur dazu verdonnert hier den Part zu übernehmen. Gut der Namen mag wirklich nicht der dollste sein aber wenn ich mich hier im Forum mal umsehe fallen mir mindestens 100 Nicks ein die den Award locker gewonnen hätten. Zum Thema der Rechtschreibung, wer wirklich perfekt ist werfe den 1. Stein. Aber hey was solls dem Fragenden wird nicht geholfen aber Hauptsache mal den Deutschlehrer rauskehren und sich ein Sternchen im Aufgabenheft geholt. Warum er sich nicht nochmal gemeldet hat, Ladenöffnungszeit oder Feierabend und damit Privatleben? Ehrlich gesagt wie hier teilweise mit jemanden umgegangen wird würde ich auch leiber den PC aus dem Fenster werfen anstatt erneut was zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


 


Wie du scheinbar nicht bemerkt hast hat er die Seriennummer nach 4! maligem Nachfragen bekommen. DocAsus hat dann von ihm die Seriennummer bekommen und festgestellt, dass das Board nicht bei Asus eingegangen ist. 

Insgesamt wird seitens DC bisher in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar und transparent gearbeitet. 

Transparenz sollte man schon erwarten, es geht hier schließlich um das Eiegntum des TE.

Auch der Ton der von dem/oder den DC Mitarbeiter/n teilweise gefahren wird, insbesondere in den e-mails die man hier mitlesen konnte ist auch nicht die feine englische Art 

Ist ja schön das du das ganze nochmal von der Händlerseite aus beleuchtest, musst aber auch mal den TE versuchen zu verstehen.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (20. April 2013)

@ Dr Bakterius

  Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich einen Praktikanten für diesen Auftrag geschnappt hat. 
Der mit dem ich in Kontakt stehe bei DC, würd sich net die Finger schmutzig machen. 
Ich glaube nicht dass heute die RMA Abteilung geöffnet hat. Da hat jemand einfach mal ein Ventil öffnen wollen. 

@ Strahlis

  Erzähl das doch bitte net mit dem Bike zu ausführlich hier. Wird Peinlich für mich. 
Ich weiß du bist da härter. Für einen Gips sollte ich schon einen Offenen Bruch haben.  Aber das ist OffTopic.

  Schön aber, dass du dich hier auch zu Wort meldest. Und siehst was ich für dich/uns für einen Nervenkrieg abhalte. 

  Warten wir den Montag ab, was da noch kommen mag.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Thread und geht mich ja eigendlich auch nix an, ich schreibe aber trotzdem mal was dazu.
> 
> Ich greife mal FCBFreak auf, vielleicht wurde er einfach nur dazu verdonnert hier den Part zu übernehmen. Gut der Namen mag wirklich nicht der dollste sein aber wenn ich mich hier im Forum mal umsehe fallen mir mindestens 100 Nicks ein die den Award locker gewonnen hätten. Zum Thema der Rechtschreibung, wer wirklich perfekt ist werfe den 1. Stein. Aber hey was solls dem Fragenden wird nicht geholfen aber Hauptsache mal den Deutschlehrer rauskehren und sich ein Sternchen im Aufgabenheft geholt. Warum er sich nicht nochmal gemeldet hat, Ladenöffnungszeit oder Feierabend und damit Privatleben? Ehrlich gesagt wie hier teilweise mit jemanden umgegangen wird würde ich auch leiber den PC aus dem Fenster werfen anstatt erneut was zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich: Der Käufer des Boards hatte ja noch Garantie auf seinem Produkt. Also muss diese auch irgendwie erfüllt werden, was für mich einfach bedeutet, dass dem Kunden ein gleichwertiges Produkt angeboten wird. Wenn das Board EOL ist und man keinen Garantierückläufer hat, dann muss der Hersteller eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und von mir aus das Nachfolgemodell rausrücken. 

Wenn das Produkt gar nicht erst bei Asus ankommt und es bei irgendeinem Zwischenhändler steckt, dann kann Asus natürlich auch nichts machen. 
Wenn der Käufer dem Händler das Produkt überlässt und ihn damit beauftragt, das Board zum Hersteller zu schicken, dann trägt doch der Händler die Verantwortung dafür, was mit dem Produkt passiert. Er kann doch dann nicht einfach seinen Kunden mit einer Zeitwertgutschrift abspeisen, wenn dieser noch Garantie auf das Produkt hat und dieses noch nicht mal zum Hersteller gelangt ist. Wenn das Produkt verschwindet, ist der Händler auf gut Deutsch der Dumme. 

Ich hab auch ein bisschen was vom Schriftverkehr mitbekommen und muss sagen, dass sich DC wohl etwas schwer getan hat. Man hätte auch einfach sagen können, dass das Produkt beim Zwischenhändler ist. Das muss doch viel schneller gehen und vor allem sollte man als Kunde dem Händler nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen müssen. DC hat sich in dem Fall sicher nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. 

Ich will jetzt aber auch gar nicht weiter darauf eingehen, wer die Schuld trägt. Für mich steht jeden Falls nur eines Fest: Der Kunde war hier echt der Dumme und das kann es einfach nicht sein! Der Kunde muss sich auf den Händler verlassen können und sollte nicht unnötig Ärger mit der ganzen Sache haben. Einem Online-Versandhändler sollte das eigentlich bewusst sein, gerade bei der Konkurrenz. 


Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Mindfactory oder dessen Tochterfirmen, aber dieser Fall hat mich wirklich nachdenklich gemacht. 

Und um es wirklich noch mal zu betonen: Es sollte doch im Interesse des Händlers sein, dass der Kunde zufrieden ist. Zufriedene Kunden kommen wieder und empfehlen den Laden weiter. Unzufriedene Kunden machen genau das Gegenteil und das kann sich nur schlecht aufs Geschäft auswirken. Und egal ob DC schuld ist oder nicht: Man sollte dem Kunden halt wie gesagt ein gleichwertiges Board anbieten, allein schon wegen der Kundenzufriedenheit. DC kann sich das Geld dafür dann ja immer noch vom Zwischenhändler holen, der das Board verschlampt oder entsorgt oder was auch immer hat. 

Das ist jeden Falls meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

hm ich hatte eigendlich gedacht das die Ausführungen so reichen würden und für den Rest eben Google und Co weiterhelfen. Ich habe zwar nicht jeden Mist exzessiv mitmachen müssen, aber verpeste schon seit einem halben Jahrhundert den Erdball mit meiner Anwesenheit. Ich habe daher schon einiges erleben dürfen. Wenn alles in gelenkten Bahnen läuft denkt keiner über die nächste Instanz nach wie die was abwickelt.
Über die Ansprüche die man nach so einer Zeit noch hat möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen weil mir dafür bestimmt einiges an Fachwissen fehlt und ich die Schiene der Rechtsberatung keinesfalls betreten möchte.

Es ist nunmal so das nicht jeder der mit etwas handelt auch direkten Kontakt zum Hersteller hat und sich daher an seinen Händler wendet und vielleicht auch durch seinen Umsatz etwas bessere Bedingungen hat. Ich zb habe ein paar Händler wo ich durch mein Hobby ( oder wie man es nennen möchte ) eben bessere Bedingungen habe weil ich p.A zb ca Jährlich mehrere 1000 Taler umsetze.

Der Hersteller ( Zwischenhändler ) muss nicht unbedingt in den sauren Apfel beissen, man kann aber mit Absprache sicherlich das eine oder andere Kind schaukeln. Das Problem ist und bleibt aber immer wie die Abwicklung läuft und welche Konditionen man sich erarbeitet hat. Wenn ich als Händler 100 Teile im Jahr durchschiebe pro Jahr kann ich möglicherweise weniger machen als wenn es 1000 Teile sind


----------



## the.hai (21. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> hm ich hatte eigendlich gedacht das die Ausführungen so reichen würden und für den Rest eben Google und Co weiterhelfen. Ich habe zwar nicht jeden Mist exzessiv mitmachen müssen, aber verpeste schon seit einem halben Jahrhundert den Erdball mit meiner Anwesenheit. Ich habe daher schon einiges erleben dürfen. Wenn alles in gelenkten Bahnen läuft denkt keiner über die nächste Instanz nach wie die was abwickelt.
> Über die Ansprüche die man nach so einer Zeit noch hat möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen weil mir dafür bestimmt einiges an Fachwissen fehlt und ich die Schiene der Rechtsberatung keinesfalls betreten möchte.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so das nicht jeder der mit etwas handelt auch direkten Kontakt zum Hersteller hat und sich daher an seinen Händler wendet und vielleicht auch durch seinen Umsatz etwas bessere Bedingungen hat. Ich zb habe ein paar Händler wo ich durch mein Hobby ( oder wie man es nennen möchte ) eben bessere Bedingungen habe weil ich p.A zb ca Jährlich mehrere 1000 Taler umsetze.
> ...



Dir stimme ich voll zu, allerdings darf es nicht zu Lasten des Endverbrauchers gehn. Ob ich das Board bei nem "Kleinsthändler" oder bei nem "RIESENONLINESHOP" kaufe, das kann/darf bei Garantieabwicklung einfach keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. April 2013)

Ich wollte den negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Shop zustimmen.

Nachdem das Mainboard meines Bruder nicht mit Hochgefahren war Schickte Ich es zu dem Händler, nach 4 Monaten haben wir das Mainboard wieder bekommen , es wurde NICHT nach MSI eingeschickt und erhielten es mit einem Zettel zurück wo drauf stand : Funktioniert Einwandfrei , BIOS wurde upgedatet und alles resettet...

Alles eingebaut wieder nichts.....  bis ICH auf die idee kam eine asbach uhralt Graka einzubauen und siehe da es funktioniert,  problem war einfach nur das das Board mit der neuen 7870 XT nicht wollte..

BIOS wurde das älteste erhaltliche aufgespielt. .... :screwy:

Auf Beschwerde Emails wurde damals nicht Reagiert und Ich sollte damals 50 € für die Reparatur Zahlen ( haben aber ja garnix gemacht :screwy: )

Ich wollte damit nur sagen du bist nicht allein mit dem Shop.....


----------



## mmayr (21. April 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich wollte den negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Shop zustimmen.
> 
> Nachdem das Mainboard meines Bruder nicht mit Hochgefahren war Schickte Ich es zu dem Händler, nach 4 Monaten haben wir das Mainboard wieder bekommen , es wurde NICHT nach MSI eingeschickt und erhielten es mit einem Zettel zurück wo drauf stand : Funktioniert Einwandfrei , BIOS wurde upgedatet und alles resettet...
> 
> ...



Naja, für eine inkompatible Grafikkarte können sie ja nichts. Da haben sie alles richtig gemacht. Du hättest halt die Stunden des Technikers bezahlen müssen.


----------



## mrairworthy (21. April 2013)

Das ist nun wirklich nicht mit diesem Fall hier zu vergleichen, schließlich funktioniert das MSI-Board ja. Und zurückbekommen hast Du es ja auch. 

BTT: klar kann mal hier und da etwas schief gehen. Aber davon kann nun wahrlich nicht mehr die Rede sein. 
Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass mit Hilfe der anständigen Kommunikation Probleme schnell und einfach gelöst werden können. Wenn sich dann aber ein Händler so hin- resp. darstellt, dann kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und am Ende ist der Kunde der Buhmann.
Der TE hat so oder so schon verloren - ob nun Geld oder Zeit. 

Grüße.


----------



## SephiiiHD (22. April 2013)

Und Trust schon iwelche Updates?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (22. April 2013)

Leider nicht. Es herrscht Funkstille. 
Will jetzt auch so langsam den Fall zum Abschluss bringen. 
Für mich herrscht aber noch Unklarheit was das abschließende Wort von DC ist.


----------



## mrairworthy (22. April 2013)

Traurig, dass DC erst solch einen Aufstand macht und nun die Füße still hält. Ich hoffe ebenfalls für Dich, dass sich die Sache schnell aufklärt!


----------



## BlackPanter85 (22. April 2013)

Eine angemessene Frist (14 Tage) setzen mit der Erklärung das du dir rechtliche Schritte vorbehältst. Und dann nur noch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein korrespondieren


----------



## Snake3000 (22. April 2013)

Würde mit 7 Werktagen anfangen ^^


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Hast auch recht. Bei sowas sind auch sieben Tage i.O. Hatte bisher meistens was mit größeren Firmen am laufen und denen habe ich immer 14 Tage gelassen damit die nicht mit der Ausrede kommen konnten "aber wir haben doch ein so hohes Arbeitsaufkommen, das haben wir bisher nicht geschafft". Bei 14 Tagen windet sich hier niemand raus. Aber so schnell wie die mit den Emails waren, schaffen die das auch in 7 Tagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit nüchtern und sachlich? Es ist ja schon genug Porzellan zerschmissen worden, so das man vielleicht mal etwas Druck vom Kessel läßt.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Wäre auch eine Option. Aber dann dauert es sicherlich wieder sechs Wochen + bis was von DC kommt... 
Hoffen wir einfach das beste das alles jetzt schnell und unkompliziert abläuft. Wenn aber eine Seite nicht will, muss nachgeholfen werden. Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nüchtern und sachlich? Es ist ja schon genug Porzellan zerschmissen worden, so das man vielleicht mal etwas Druck vom Kessel läßt.


 
Weitere 6 Wochen wären doch Ok?

Habe mich ja auch heute nicht gemeldet bei DC. Finde die sind am Zug. 
Zumal ich nicht weiß was da letzte Wort von deren Seite ist. Siehe Kommentar FCBFreak. 
Aber es sollte langsam eine Lösung her um einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen. Auch meine Geduld kennt ein Ende.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Aso du hast dich dort auch noch nicht gemeldet... Sorry, davon bin ich ausgegangen. Warte aber nicht zu lange, sonst ist die Garantie irgendwann hinfällig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

Schreibe die einfach an mit Bezug auf die Meldung hier. Nein 6 Wochen würde ich sicherlich nicht warten, und schaden kann es sicherlich nicht die Hand zu reichen. Falls dann wirklich nach sagen wir mal ne Woche sich nix tut kann man immer noch das Tempo anziehen.
Die haben ja nun mehrfach den Preis nach oben korrigiert was ja darauf deutet das die auch gerne die Sache normal über die Bühne bekommen.


----------



## McBen (23. April 2013)

Wie mrairworthy angedeutet hat,

habe ich bei einem anderen Shop eine Zotac 580 AMP2 eingeschickt, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass der Kühler nicht richtig passt, da diese ca 20-30 Grad wärmer wird als meine zweite Zotac.
Desweiteten habe ich ein Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mit eingeschickt, da es mit 4 belegten Ram Slots nichtmehr starten wollte, wohl aber mit 2 belegten Slots.

Die Grafikkarte hat im Dezember 2011 529 Euro gekostet und das Mainboard 245 Euro.
Beides hat noch irgendwie funktioniert, nur nicht besonders gut...
Auf das Mainboard musste ich schonmal nen guten Monat verzichten, weil ich es einschicken musste.
Heute kam diese E-Mail auf meine Anfrage nach 4 Wochen ob es Neuigkeiten gibt.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> bezüglich Ihrer Rücksendung möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihnen eine Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchsvorteils i. H. v.  140,01 EUR  anbieten können,
> da die retournierte Ware bisher weder repariert noch ausgetauscht werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Da is mir alles ausm Gesicht gefallen...
Die Zotacs werden mit ca 250 Euro bei Ebay gehandelt und das Mainboard kostet immernoch 214 Euro bei dem Shop.
Was soll ich mit den 140 Euro machen, mir ne neue Tastatur kaufen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

Selbst wenn du in einem Forum Hardware verkaufst wirst du kaum an den Preisen von der Piratenbucht kratzen, die Preise stehen in in keinem Verhältnis zur Realität. Auch kannst du als Grenze nicht deinen bezahlen Preis sehen. Du mußt immer den quasi den letzten VK Preis sehen und leider davon den Abzug. Betreibst du SLI? Falls ja die obere Karte wird immer deutlich wärmer


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Die obere Karte war aber grundsätzlich 20 Grad wärmer, egal ob alleine, oben oder unten eingebaut. Soll ja aber nicht das Thema sein. 

Du willst mir doch nicht weiß machen, dass 140 EUR für ein High-End-Board und eine GTX580 gerechtfertigt sind?

An den TE und McBen: ich würde mein Eigentum binnen 7 Tagen zurückfordern und mich selbst um die Garantieabwicklung kümmern bzw. den ASUS-Support hier im Forum bemühen. Oder eben auf gleichwertigen Ersatz bestehen. 

Grüße.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Was mir immer noch nicht so klar ist, ist die Tatsache, wieso der TE das Board MIT OVP und Zubehör einsenden sollte. War damals etwa schon der Weiterverkauf des defekten Boards geplant? Er sagt ja selbst das DC meinte das er das ganze nicht wieder sieht.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit anderen, die bei DC Ware reklamiert haben? Solltet ihr auch alles mt OVP und Zubehör einsenden?

Also, wenn man DC in Verbindung mit Reklamationen so Googlet findet man sehr interessante Sachen schon aus 2008. Heise.de ist meiner Meinung nach äußerst seriös, meint ihr nicht auch? 
Habe da nämlich was gefunden...
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sb=2942,,249718
Auf Schottenland habe ich auch noch eine Bewertung gefunden. Und eben in anderen Foren wird von Problemen mit der RMA berichtet. Wenn das also Methode ist, möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Kunden da evtl abgezockt wurden.


----------



## McBen (23. April 2013)

> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,  vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.  Die Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchvorteils betrifft nur das Mainboard. Für die Grafikkarte wurde eine Anfrage an den Herstellt zum aktuellen Stand der Reklamation gestellt. Sobald wir eine entsprechende Antwort haben, werden wir Sie umgehend informieren.  Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Klingt schon besser...


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Schon besser? Haben sie Dir die S/N mitgeschickt, zwecks eigener Anfrage bei ASUS?


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Denke mal nicht. Aber bestimmt auch mit OVP eingeschickt?
Ich werde noch paranoid. Ab jetzt immer schön foto von der Rechnung und der Ware machen bevor man was raus schickt :o


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Was mir immer noch nicht so klar ist, ist die Tatsache, wieso der TE das Board MIT OVP und Zubehör einsenden sollte. War damals etwa schon der Weiterverkauf des defekten Boards geplant? Er sagt ja selbst das DC meinte das er das ganze nicht wieder sieht.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit anderen, die bei DC Ware reklamiert haben? Solltet ihr auch alles mt OVP und Zubehör einsenden?
> 
> ...


 

Bitte kein Cherrypicking bei den Bewertungen betreiben wenn dann gib den Link von allen Bewertungen und da die Heise.de Website auch nur ein GH.de Preisvergleich hat habe ich mal den Geizhals Link genommen Händlerbewertungen für DriveCity | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Nur leider haben jene Bewertungen rein gar nichts mit der Reklamation zu tun.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

@ Rizoma
Danke
Das von Heise war eines der ersten Suchergebnisse über Google. 

Die Bewertung/en sollen nur verdeutlichen wie lange DC schon so schlecht in Sachen RMA ist.
Alles andere findet man über www.google.de


----------



## Cubana85 (23. April 2013)

moin ich habe ein Asus M4A88t-m gehabt habe es von einem freund gekauft es war gut 1,5 Jahre alt und ne Woche später kaputt habe es dann an Amazon geschickt weil da gekauft nach eine Woche wurde mir von Amazon gesagt das meine mobo nicht mehr zu reparieren ist und ich das Geld wieder bekomme was es mal gekostet hat ober ein ähnliches mobo. 
Und das finde ich  Kulant


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Wenn man sich bei GH die Bewertung mal reinzieht zum Thema Reklamation. Das spricht Bände.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

@ cubana
So schauts aus. Bei diesen Läden bestelle ich nur noch wenn es gerade sein muss und wenn Amazon nicht liefern kann. So wie Amazon vorgeht behalten Sie auch die Kunden. Und die von DC wandern dahin ab


----------



## alex2210 (23. April 2013)

Irgentwie bekomme ich das gefühl das sich der Aufpreis bei Conrad oder bei Amazon irgendwie lohnt…eigentlich sollte jede Firma das so kulant machen….


----------



## Cubana85 (23. April 2013)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> @ cubana
> So schauts aus. Bei diesen Läden bestelle ich nur noch wenn es gerade sein muss und wenn Amazon nicht liefern kann. So wie Amazon vorgeht behalten Sie auch die Kunden. Und die von DC wandern dahin ab


 
ich kaufe fast nur noch bei Amazon und das jetzt so bestimmt seid 6-7 Jahren und noch nie Probleme gehabt selbst wo ich 3-4 mal RAM umtauschen musste.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

So hat sich bissel was getan. Auf eine kleine Anfrage von mir. Wie wir jetzt zum Abschluss kommen und was die letzte Aussage von DC ist. Gab es diese Antwort. 


_"Sehr geehrter Herr ......,_
_das Mainboard ist beim Distributor eingegangen und wir warten jetzt auf die RMA Nummer, diese werden wir dann mitteilen. Um Ihre Anschuldig zu widerlegen.
Bei weiteren Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_


  Gut ich habe Zeit. Stellen wir erst mal meine Bedürfnisse weiter hinten an.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

Wow nach 6 Wochen das ist Rekord verdächtig


----------



## alex2210 (23. April 2013)

DAS ! Nenne ich extrem kompetenten Service ! Hoffentlich gibt der Lüfter meines CNPS Max nicht plötzlich den Geist auf


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Wie? Jetzt erst? Wenn es beim Distributor eingegangen ist, haben die das dann erst innerhalb der letzten Tage hin geschickt? Damit haben die diesen Schritt zwar erledigt, die Anschuldigung steht aber weiterhin. Schließlich ist das dann erst erfolgt nachdem die aufgeflogen sind.


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Hast Du die E-Mail gekürzt, oder ist das tatsächlich deren Rechtschreibung/Grammatik? Es ist ja nicht so, dass da nur ein Satzzeichen o.Ä. fehlt. 
Hast Du mal gefragt, was mit Deinem Zubehör ist?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Ich kopiere es direkt so von denen raus.

 Ich warte auf ein Angebot das verständlich ist. Um zu sehen was kommt. 
Zubehör und Board hätte ich dann doch gerne wieder. Um da vlt. noch paar € bei eBay wieder weg zu machen. 
Board als Defekt raus. Und muss bei Board suche nicht nach Zubehör schauen.

Aber die Suchen erst mal RMA-NR....


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum sich DriveCity nicht einfach mal hier zu Wort meldet. Wenn sie diesmal jemanden zu Wort kommen lassen, der den Shop etwas offizieller vertritt als FCBfreak, kann es doch nicht schlimmer kommen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass dieses Forum hier gerade klein ist. Ich meine die 6000 Klicks haben wir bereits überschritten. Auch in dieser Situation gibt es ja zwei Seiten bzw. zwei Ansichten. Es mag ja sein, dass DriveCity überhaupt nicht drauf aus ist, hier alles öffentlich auszudiskutieren, aber ein kleines, offizielles Statement wie "Ein Sachbearbeiter schaut sich die ganze Geschichte nochmal an..." wäre für den Verein doch eher positiv als negativ. 
Aber so wie sie sich derzeit verhalten, ist es nicht gerade förderlich für ihr Image. 

Ich persönlich würde DC zumindest keinen Cent überweisen, nachdem ich die ganze Story hier aus Sicht des TE gelesen habe.


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Traurig, dass jene Person mit Kunden in Kontakt treten darf.

Wahrscheinlich wissen die wirklich nicht, wo Dein Board/Eigentum ist, sonst hätten sie schon längst sagen können: "[...]Hier hast Du Dein Board wieder, jetzt lass uns aber in Ruhe und wir sind aus der Sache raus.[...]".

Ja, wirklich schade, dass diesbezüglich nichts von DC kommt, vor allem nach der Entwicklung der Geschichte.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Vielleicht trauen die sich nicht. Oder es könnte mehr dahinter stecken das nicht an die Öffentlichkeit soll 
Spaß beiseite. 
Jetzt fehlt wirklich noch was konstruktives seitens DC. Mehr kaputt machen geht eh nicht mehr. Kann nur noch besser werden mit denen. Denn allein vom lesen bekommt man einen Hals :mad:


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Das hat sich gerade ergeben.

*DIE:*

  "_wenn Sie eine Gutschrift wünschen, wird kein Zubehör zurück gegen, da dies mit eingeschickt worden ist zum Distributor. Dies haben wir auch schon mitgeteilt. Mit der Gutschrift ist der Fall abgeschlossen. Es wird nur das Geld erstattet und kein Zubehör.
Also wollen Sie 105.- € ?  Oder das Zubehör mit dem kaputten Board wieder (das müssten wir erst anfordern) ? Oder eine Gutschrift von 150.- € zur Verrechnung eines neuen Board Crosshair V Formular Version 2 mit Zuzahlung.  Was Sie mit einem Z Board meinen, können wir nicht beantworten._"

*ICH:*

_"ich mache ihnen einen Gegenvorschlag. Dann Treffen wir uns in der Mitte.
  110€ + altes Board & Zubehör wieder (wenn es beim Distributor ist, dürfe es kein Problem sein es zurück zu Ordern)
  140€ und der Fall ist für mich abgeschlossen. So kann ich mir bei Ebay gleichwertigen Ersatz beschaffen.
  Um mehr ging es mir nicht bei der Sache.
  Ich wollte nur mein Board das läuft ohne Zusatzkosten für mich."
_
*Das gab es wieder:*

  "_wie soll das den gehen, das alte Board und Geld wieder. Das geht gar nicht. Da haben Sie etwas falsch verstanden. 
Die S/N haben wir Ihnen mitgeteilt, wozu wir nicht verpflichtet sind, zu dem sind Sie Dritter und nicht der Rechnungsinhaber, dies ist Herr ....... Das Board mit Zubehör können Sie höchstens unrepariert wieder haben, 
dann gibt es auch kein Geld wieder."
  “……“
  Herr ………. hat sich bis heute nicht bei uns gemeldet. Dies auch sehr komisch.
Für 130.- € können wir die Gutschrift erstellen, der Betrag geht aber an Hern …….. zurück._


----------



## alex2210 (23. April 2013)

Jetzt wird auch noch über Garantie verhandelt  Eine Frechheit !


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

Naja okay, zumindest kann man mit dem Kundendienst ja reden. Hätte schlimmer werden können.
Würde mich nun fix einigen. Glaube beide Seiten sind voneinander ziemlich genervt  Verständlich...


----------



## Lt.Ford (23. April 2013)

In dem Falle muss ich allerdings Drivecity unterstützen.
Altes Board + Geld wieder, wie stellst du dir das denn bitte vor?

Der geilste Satz der E-Mail ist: "_Dies auch sehr komisch._"
Sprech ihn mal bitte darauf an, dass er kein Deutsch kann^^


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

Das muss Trustno_1 nun selber wissen was er möchte. Nur unverschämt sollte er nicht werden. Geld + Board wäre natürlich zuviel des Guten.
Sag einfach, du bist ganz dicke mit Sven Backer. Mist! DC liest ja mit


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Ja mit den 130€ gebe ich mich auch zufrieden. Sollte mir bei Ebay in dem Preis eins Schießen können. 
Je nach Auktion, Verkäuferbewertung und Umfang komme ich raus ohne was zu Zahlen. 
Ich finde auch wenn man einen Zeitwert errechnet.
Sollte damit die Möglichkeit geboten werden das man sich Gebrauchten Ersatz beschaffen kann.
Habe auch langsam kein Nerv mehr...

Warum habe ich das Gefühl. Das wenn ich mein Board oder die OVP & Zubehör zurück haben will. Damit den Kürzeren ziehe. 
Ich meine, die sehen meine Lage. Ich habe Angeboten weniger Geld anzunehmen, aber dafür das Board, Zubehör&OVP wieder zurück zu bekommen. 

Jeder normale Mensch, wird jetzt wie ich jetzt natürlich denken. 
Also ich bekomme 130€ aufs Konto wieder. Oder ich nehme meine Sachen zurück. 
Gehe dabei aber Finanziell leer aus. 

  Warum????  Da werde ich naturgemäß Skeptisch.    

  Was wäre so schlimm beim Distributor nachzufragen. 
Hey du, habe hier nen Schwierigen Fall. Da nervt mich einer wegen dem Zubehör seit einer Woche. 
Kannst mal bei euch danach schauen und uns zurück schicken???? 
Sowas schmeißt kein Distributor in die Tonne. Das ist bares Geld


 EDIT: Echt jetzt Board findet ihr war zu viel verlangt? Mein Hintergedanke dabei war. 
Ist ja sowieso im Eimer. Also als Defekt an Bastler in die Bucht. Oder an die Wand nageln.


----------



## Addi (23. April 2013)

DC sollte sich mal leiber dafür stark machen das dieses Board bei Asus ankommt ! Gegebenenfalls den Distributor auf den Zahn fühlen.
Das kann doch wohl nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

Nimm die 140€ das ist nen faires Angebot. Alternativ wären ja die 150 + zuzahlung für die neue Revision (würde ich aber nur machen wenn es erneut 2 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung gibt)


----------



## Cubana85 (23. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Das hat sich gerade ergeben.
> 
> *DIE:*
> 
> ...


 

lass dir das mobo zurückschicken  mit Zubehör und regel das mit asus Direkt die glauben das du bei denen noch kaufen würdest man die haben Humor


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Cubana85 schrieb:


> lass dir das mobo zurückschicken  mit Zubehör  und regel das mit asus Direkt die glauben das du bei denen noch kaufen  würdest man die haben Humor





BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.



Das war auch schon meine Idee bevor ich mit DC überhaupt in Kontakt getreten bin.

_Hallo Asus,

  mir ist über Wochenende leider mein Crosshair V Formula über den Jordan gegangen   Habe schon mit anderen Komponenten gegen Getestet. Schlussendlich  bleibt nur noch das Board übrig. Kann man die RMA auch direkt über euch  laufen lassen? Um sich Zeit mit dem verschicken zum Händler zu Sparen  (Ist ein Kleiner Shop im Kaff, und bin noch andere Bundesland  umgezogen). Habe leider keinen Ersatz PC zum Zocken. Und grade ist ja  Crysis 3, SimCity 5 und Tomb Raider erschienen. Da zählt jeder Tag   Habe natürlich noch die Rechnung und eine Restgarantie von über 6 Monaten.

Grüße
 Trust                         

Hallo Trust,
wir bieten so keine direkte RMA Abwicklung an. Eine Ausnahme gibt es nur  wenn dein Händler nicht mehr existent ist. Du müsstest dich in dem Fall  also an deine Bezugsquelle wenden.

Gruß
Doktor

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/265393-frage-zur-rma.html

_
Wenn ich also Board & Zubehör zurück haben wollte. Dann sehe ich überhaupt nichts. 
Kann mich dann auch an niemanden mehr Wänden. Gut, auf Board kann ich Verzichten. 
Aber Zubehör wäre mir doch schon Wichtig. So kann ich den Verkäufer Kreis in der Bucht erhöhen. 
Das dürfte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das du fürn kaputtes Board + Zubehör nach Abzug der ebay Aktionsgebühren noch 140 € hast nimm die Kohle uns sei glücklich. Wie ich schon sagte die 140€ sind fair nur das erste angebot mit dem 85€ war unverschämt.


----------



## the.hai (23. April 2013)

Ich denke ja immernoch, dass der Distributor das Ding einfach mal einschicken soll.... mann ey.

Dann wirds repariert und du bekommst dein Board + Zubehör wieder.


----------



## harl.e.kin (23. April 2013)

Mit Doc Asus Klären ob du das Board selber einschicken kannst ist ja bei Insolvenz auch möglich. Und dann das Board zurückfordern und über Asus abwickeln lassen wenn der Händler zu dämlich ist.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

lest ihr auch was der TE schreibt der Doktor hat doch schon gesagt das es nicht möglich ist.



> _Hallo Trust,
> wir bieten so keine direkte RMA Abwicklung an. Eine *Ausnahme gibt es nur   wenn dein Händler nicht mehr existent ist*. Du müsstest dich in dem  Fall  also an deine Bezugsquelle wenden.
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor_


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Wieso sagst du nicht einfach was Sache ist? Du hast Zoff mit deinem Verkäufer. Dieser hat sich mittlerweile in Wiedersprüche verwickelt, wollte den Kontakt zu Ihnen (ASUS) unterbinden. Mittlerweile sei das Board beim Distributor xy.
Vielleicht drücken die mal zwei Augen zu


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

Ich denke mal da wird es keine Ausnahme geben und der TE will das leidige Thema bestimmt auch zum Abschluss bringen. Ich würde die Gutschrift einfach annehmen und Ende! Wenn du das Board + Zubehör bei eBay verkaufst wirst du niemals das Geld bekommen. (Dämliche Nichtzahler, utopische eBay Gebühren ...)

So würde ich es zumindest machen um dem ganzen Ärger mal ein Ende zu bereiten-


----------



## harl.e.kin (23. April 2013)

So Ihr lieben letzte und klare Hilfe sogar mit anwaltlicher Bestätigung! Zweifelhafte Zeitwertgutschrift bei Rückabwicklung - Business-Tipps - Recht-News - ChannelPartner

Der Händler hat ein mangelfreies Produkt oder einen Ersatz zu stellen. Wie er das mit seinem Distri regelt ist nicht dein Problem. Dazu gibt es rechtsgültige Urteile.

"Nach Wahl des Kunden kann die Nacherfüllung in Form der Beseitigung des Mangels oder in der Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangt werden."

"Der Bundesgerichtshof hat mit Urteil vom 26.11.2008, Az.: VIII ZR 200/05, entschieden, dass im Fall der Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages aufgrund eines Mangels der Verkäufer für die Nutzung der Sache in der Gewährleistungszeit keinen Wertersatz verlangen darf."

Damit sollte jetzt alles klar sein nimm einen Anwalt im Zweifelsfall aber nimm nicht die Kohle an! Es sei denn du bekommst den Kaufpreis erstattet!


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Oder versuchs mal bei den Kleinanzeigen von Ebay. Habe glatt eines gefunden. Sende es dir per PN.

EDIT:
Ich nehme meinen vorangegangen Text zurück. Harlekin hat genau das richtige gefunden


----------



## Cubana85 (23. April 2013)

TrustN0_1 schrieb:


> Das war auch schon meine Idee bevor ich mit DC überhaupt in Kontakt getreten bin.
> 
> _Hallo Asus,
> 
> ...


 
ok daran hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht


----------



## Robonator (23. April 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> lest ihr auch was der TE schreibt der Doktor hat doch schon gesagt das es nicht möglich ist.


 
Die von ASUS könnten ja auch mal ne Ausnahme machen, wenn sie ihren Kunden mal was gutes tun wollen. Auf mich hätte es einen positiven Einfluss wenn ich sehe das Asus bei solchen Fällen die RMA auch direkt macht. 
Gigabyte kann es, warum also nicht auch Asus?


----------



## Axonia (23. April 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt echt jetzt einzelne Seite durchgelesen und ich finde das mehr als Krass. 
Das du (Trust) das bisher alles durchgestanden hast ... Hut ab. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2013 und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass sowas passiert. Vielmehr darf so etwas nicht passieren. 
Alle wollen verkaufen und Geld verdienen, sodass ein freundlicher Support bei Probleme essentiell ist. Aber wenn ich solche antworte da zu lesen bekomme ...  
Fehlen mir echt die Worte. 
Auch wenn ich dazu nichts beitragen kann, finde ich es Super, dass so viele sich hier Äußern um zu helfen  
Ich hoffe, dass du das Thema schnell abgeschlossen bekommst, sodass du bei dem saftladen nicht mehr kaufen musst. 

LG


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Ich hoffe immer noch auf Kulanz seitens ASUS. Ich meine, es liegt doch in ihrem Interesse das Kunden weiterhin ihre Produkte kaufen? Am Anfang wurde ASUS der schwarze Peter zugeschoben, und das zu unrecht. Sie könnten da etwas richtig gutes für Trust tun indem sie ihm den Rechtsweg ersparen. Das würde ich nur einmal für ein so teures Produkt tun, denn der wird noch mal hart. Anwalt, Briefe, evtl Gericht usw. Sie würden da ein großes Herz zeigen und beweisen das ihnen was an ihren Kunden (u.a. der High End Klasse) liegt. Ich habe selber das Crosshair V Formula-Z und muss sagen es ist ein einwandfreies Produkt. Bisher habe ich vergebens nach Fehlern gesucht, die ich bei dem Gigabyte GA990FXA UD7 hatte.
Wenn Doc das hier liest, hoffe ich das er versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> So Ihr lieben letzte und klare Hilfe sogar mit anwaltlicher Bestätigung! Zweifelhafte Zeitwertgutschrift bei Rückabwicklung - Business-Tipps - Recht-News - ChannelPartner
> 
> Der Händler hat ein mangelfreies Produkt oder einen Ersatz zu stellen. Wie er das mit seinem Distri regelt ist nicht dein Problem. Dazu gibt es rechtsgültige Urteile.
> 
> ...



Würde ich so unterschreiben wen der TE noch innerhalb der 6 Monate wäre aber da er es nicht ist und der TE nicht beweisen kann das der Mangel schon bei übergabe vor lag soll der TE sich lieber die 140€ einsacken und sich freuen.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Mag ja sein. Dennoch kann ASUS hier kulant sein wenn sie möchten. Liegt aber in deren Ermessen. Auf jeden Fall hat der TE hier DC am Schlawitchen und würde einen Prozess gewinnen, wenn DC nicht einlenkt. Aber wenn ich vor der Wahl stehe ein ASUS Produkt zu kaufen und daran denken muss, das ich evtl erst vor Gericht muss um mein Recht durchzusetzen um ein defektes Gerät auszutauschen (innerhalb des Garantiezeitraumes, Beweislastumkehr hin oder her), würde ich lieber ein anderes kaufen. Genannt wurde hier ja schon ein Hersteller der auch sehr gute Produkte hat und sehr kulant ist. 
Dies ist halt ein spezieller Fall und kann eine Ausnahme bilden. Es ist ja nicht so das hier jetzt jeder Probleme mit seinem Verkäufer hat und sich direkt an ASUS wendet


----------



## harl.e.kin (23. April 2013)

Es ist doch keine Frage ob und wie Asus handelt. Es geht hier einzig und allein um den Händler. Allerdings konnte Asus von sich aus sagen gut Schick das Ding selber an uns wir kümmern uns drum wenn dein Händler zu blöd ist.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. April 2013)

Genau das meine ich doch


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Kleiner Tipp. Bei Geizhals unter der Händlerbewertung von DC. Über die Browser-Suche mal _Reklamation _eingeben. 
Das ist Programm bei denen! Da hat sich schon so mancher die Zähne dran ausgebissen. Die Mitarbeiter sind darin geschult. 
Habe mich da mal jetzt ne ganze Stunde durchgelesen. Ich kann sehr viele Parallelen zu mir finden. 
Die RMA-Abteilung scheint ne richtig gute Milchkuh für das Unternehmen zu sein.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

naja übertreibe mal nicht die haben 930 Bewertungen davon sind allerhöchstes 10% die negativ ausfallen also pi mal Daumen 100 wenn man bedenkt wie viele Kunden da bestellen und evtl. auch reklamieren bei denen alles glatt geht die aber keine Rezession schreiben würde ich sagen das DC auch nur mit Wasser kocht aber von systematischer abzocke würde ich da Abstand hallten.


----------



## Robonator (23. April 2013)

Ja gut aber auch viele der positiven Bewertungen stammen wahrscheinlich von Leuten die einmal was bekommen haben, die Ware erhalten haben und sofort nur positives posten


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

@Rizoma

Vielleicht lehne ich mich da weit aus dem Fenster. Magst da Recht haben.   
Aber nach so vielen Ungereimtheiten, lässt man immer Platz für Spekulationen.   
  Wie gesagt, bin auch nur die Reklamationen durchgegangen. Wo bei denen aber definitiv auch Härtefälle waren. 
Es gibt da aber auch bestimmt eine Dunkelziffer wo sich Leute mit abgefunden haben. Weil sie dachten, das DC schon richtig liegt.
Persönlich war das bisher die Stressigste RMA dich ich erlebt habe. Für mich bleiben halt noch einige Fragezeichen offen. 
Die ich aber auf sich ruhen lasse. Bringt mir halt nicht mehr! Warum also noch Kraft da investieren?


Wäre natürlich der Hammer wenn Asus da eine Ausnahme macht. Und ich das Board dann über die Abwickeln könnte.


----------



## McClaine (23. April 2013)

Wahnsinn was hier abgeht, zum Glück hatte ich sowas bei MIX, ALternate und/oder Amazon noch nie. Besonders Amazon haut nicht lange auf die Kacke und nimmt Ware zurück.

Sogar meinen alten Samsung Monitor... der war 1 Jahr und 6 Monate alt, dann ließ er sich nicht mehr einschalten. Amazon EINE EINZIGE Email geschrieben und die nahmem den Monitor ohne wenn und aber zurück und erstatteten den VOLLEN Kaufpreis zurück. Ich war einfach Baff 
Und so gings mir mehrmals mit Amazon und Co, deshalb bin ich auch so erschrocken was hier so abgeht und sich der Händler leistet.

Um mal einiges klar zu stellen:

Dir kann es egal sein was der Händler mit seinem Händler am laufen hat. Da wo du kaufst kannst du Ansprüche geltend machen, das heist bei Drive City. Alles andere ist und sollte dir egal sein.
Das Asus in dem Sinne damit nichts mehr zu tun hat, sollte auch klar sein. Dein Händler hat sich um das zu kümmern.
Du hast wie bereits geschrieben das Recht, innerhalb deiner Garantie/Gewährleistung, auf ein funktionierendes Produkt und das ohne wenn und aber. Wenn der Händler das nicht veranlassen kann, gerade nach dieser unglaublich langen Zeit, würde ich den vollen Kaufpreis verlangen und nichts anderes.
Wenn du Rechtschutz hast oder jemanden kennst, würde ich dir nahe legen dich oder euch da mal zu informieren.
Eine entgültige Frist setzen - 14Tage Zeit geben, dir ein funktionierendes Board, oder den Kaufpreis zukommen zu lassen. Aber wie gesagt vorher informieren, solche sachen können schnelle nach hinten losgehen 
Aber keinesfalls den angeblichen "Zeitwert" akzeptieren. Nur wenn du wirklich sagst, du/ihr habt die Schnauze voll, wären um die 130Eur mMn ein gutes Ergebnis.

Echt traurig, da wird um jeden Cent beim Verkauf gefeilscht, alles getan um so viel wie möglich zu verkaufen und dann wegen einem Board, das allen Anschein nach nur kaputt ist, so nen riesen Zirkus machen!? Congrats DC, deshalb lasse ich von so undurchsichtigen Läden die Finger....


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

Da liegt der Hund begraben ---> Beweislast Umkehr er kann defakto nicht beweisen das das Produkt schon nen Fehler hatte als er es bekommen hat und daher ist das Angebot vom Händler mit 130€ auf Kulanz gut und da hilft auch kein Anwalt denn spätestens der Richter würde nach den Beweisen fragen die er nicht hat.


----------



## harl.e.kin (23. April 2013)

Er hat als Endkunde aber Garantie! da diese ja laut der AGB von DC unangetastet bleibt. Nur kann er die nicht nutzen da sich DC weigert das Board zu Asus zu senden.


----------



## mrairworthy (23. April 2013)

Zumal der Weg zum Anwalt bei diesem Wert einfach nicht sinnvoll ist. Das zieht sich dann ja auch noch Monate lang hin.


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Er hat als Endkunde aber Garantie! da diese ja laut der AGB von DC unangetastet bleibt. Nur kann er die nicht nutzen da sich DC weigert das Board zu Asus zu senden.



Er hat *KEINE* Garantie sondern Gewährleistung das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen die Garantie wird seitens ASUS nur an den Distributor gewährt!


----------



## TrustN0_1 (23. April 2013)

Da würden die bei DC staunen wenn ich doch Tor A. wähle und das Board zurück nehme. 
Anstatt Tor B. und die 130€. Auf die Reaktion wäre ich gespannt. 

Aber den spaß kann ich net ohne Asus durchziehen. Sonst bleibe ich auf dem Board sitzen. 
Was für uns ein Finanzieller einschnitt wäre. 

Ob ich Rechtliche Schritte einleite. Muss ich genau mit Strahlis besprechen. 
 Wir sind zwar beide Rechtsschutz versichert. Aber sich da nochmals in einen Streit einlassen um Recht zu bekommen, müssen wir wirklich abwiegen. 
Er müsste sich dann auch drum kümmern. Der Streitwert und die Zeit oben drauf. 
Sind halt die Faktoren die dagegen sprechen. 

Ich bin ja kein Kunde & Käufer bei DC!!! Ist sein Name auf der Rechnung. Da bleiben die beharrlich. Behaupte ich mal. 
(_Vielleicht über eine Generalvollmacht wie bei Bushido??_? )

   Zumal Strahlis nun auch gerne den PC für sich nützen würde. Hier liegt eine KFA2 680 OC White Edition rum.
Die noch nicht mal in Betrieb war    Wurde in der Zeit der RMA zugelegt. 

Auch im Wissen das die das mitlesen. Ich bin ehrlich. So langsam zermürbt mich das Ganze auch.


----------



## mmayr (24. April 2013)

Beweislastumkehr.... Wem fällt so was ein?

Wenn das Board kaputt wird, ohne dass der Benutzer etwas getan hat, das den Defekt verursacht..... was ist da zu beweisen?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2013)

@TrustN0_1

Dein größter Fehler an der Sache war die Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen, anstatt die Gewährleistung (nein, diese Begriffe sind nicht ein und dasselbe) direkt beim Händler einzufordern. In der Garantieerklärung kann der Garantiegeber so gut wie alles hineinschreiben, auch eine Restwertzahlung oder der Erhalt eines bereits gebrauchten Geräts. Dir kann man in der Zukunft nur dazu raten ganz ausdrücklich gegenüber dem Händler eine Nacherfüllung zu verlangen (+ Frist natürlich). Selbst, wenn mehr als 6 Monate vergangen sind. Gut argumentieren und hartnäckig bleiben, heißt hier das Motto. Wird natürlich schwierig bei Online-Händlern mangels körperlicher Präsenz. Auch hier kann man empfehlen mal auf örtliche Händler auszuweichen, um im Fall der Fälle ein direktes Gespräch zu suchen.

Ganz unschuldig sind die Händler (nicht nur Online-Händler) auch nicht. Drückt sich der Kunde nicht eindeutig aus in Sachen Garantie und Gewährleistung wird der Händler stets die Garantieabwicklung einleiten. Das kostet ihn weniger Arbeit und Geld (er muss schließlich keine Neuware raus geben). Man sieht es ja leider auch hier im Thread, dass Garantie und Gewährleistung synonym verwendet werden und die jeweiligen rechtlichen Besonderheiten wild durcheinander geschmissen werden. 

Im Übrigen wird eine Rechtsschutz-Versicherung auch erst einmal das vermittelnde Gespräch suchen ("Mediation"), anstatt gleich einen Anwalt loszuschicken. Der Mediator kostet einfach weniger Geld als der Anwalt. Das heißt für dich, es wird wieder um Zahlungen gefeilscht. 

Das durfte ich bei meinem Vater erleben, der lieber die Versicherung ins Feld ziehen lassen wollte, als seinen - ich sag mal "fachlich qualifizierten" - Sohn. Dreimal darfst du raten, wer es am Ende gerichtet hat...


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Eventuell schreibst Du noch mal Doktor[ASUS] an, wie es aktuell um eine direkte RMA steht. Wieso funktioniert sowas bei EVGA, nicht aber bei ASUS?


----------



## mmayr (24. April 2013)

Ein Trauerspiel, dass man Jurist sein muss um etwas zu erhalten, das einem sowieso zusteht.


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung sollte Allgemeinwissen sein.  Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu, ist ja leider in vielen Angelegenheiten so.


----------



## mmayr (24. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung sollte Allgemeinwissen sein.  Aber ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu, ist ja leider in vielen Angelegenheiten so.



Gigabyte hat mir bei Registrierung eine 5 Jährige Garantie zugesichert. Auf dem Zertifikat steht Garantieurkunde.
Also gibt mir hier der Hersteller die Garantie? Dachte, Garantie kommt vom Händler. 
Bitte um Aufklärung!

Eigentlich sollte der Händler aufklären, ob für den Kunden Garantie oder Gewährleistung besser ist.


----------



## Robonator (24. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat mir bei Registrierung eine 5 Jährige Garantie zugesichert. Auf dem Zertifikat steht Garantieurkunde.
> Also gibt mir hier der Hersteller die Garantie? Dachte, Garantie kommt vom Händler.
> Bitte um Aufklärung!


 
Scheint auf den Hersteller drauf anzukommen. Der Händler selbst kann neben der Herstellergarantie ja auch sozusagen seine eigene Garantie anbieten, er ist aber nicht dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Wenn Dir in Deinem Fall GB die Garantie gibt, dann kannst Du das Board scheinbar auch dahin einschicken. 

Also ASUS, wie sieht's in diesem Fall hier aus? Könnt/wollt ihr helfen?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat mir bei Registrierung eine 5 Jährige Garantie zugesichert. Auf dem Zertifikat steht Garantieurkunde.
> Also gibt mir hier der Hersteller die Garantie? Dachte, Garantie kommt vom Händler.
> Bitte um Aufklärung!



Deswegen sprechen wir die Unterschiede ja auch an und weißen ausdrücklich darauf hin diese Unterschiede auch zu beachten und zu wissen sind. Die Gewährleistung kann nur vom Händler kommen. Eine Garantie wiederum kann von Händler und/oder dem Hersteller kommen. Das, was du beschreibst ist eine "selbstständige Garantie"* vom Hersteller. 

* Zu unterscheiden ist hierbei von einer selbstständigen und einer  unselbständigen Garantie. Die Unterscheidung beider Garantiegestaltungen  ist in der Praxis für den Laien schwierig. Einer *unselbstständigen Garantie*  dient als Basis nach wie vor das Sachmängelrecht (§§434 ff. BGB),  erweitert dies jedoch zum Vorteil des Käufers. Üblicherweise ist dies  eine *Erweiterung* des Zeitraums *des Mängelrechts* von zwei Jahren auf drei, fünf oder mehr Jahren. Die *unselbstständige Garantie ist Teil des Kaufvertrags*.  Eine selbstständige Garantie ist vom Mängelrecht vollständig  unabhängig. Der Garantiegeber (meistens der Hersteller) formuliert im  Rahmen der Garantieerklärung eigenständige Rechte und Pflichten (!) des  Käufers im Garantiefall. Diese Rechte bestehen neben den Rechten aus der  gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Nimmt der Käufer eine *selbstständige Garantie* wahr, kann hierdurch ein *eigenständiger Vertrag* ("Garantievertrag" oder "Vertrag zur Abwicklung der Garantie") mit dem Garantiegeber abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

@Poker

Ich hatte es schon einige Seiten vorher geschrieben. Ich hätte eigentlich stark damit gerechnet (vorallem weil sich DC bis heute nicht gemeldet hat) dass ihr bereits im Hintergrund einige Mails von Dc und/oder Asus bekommt, hier doch bitte mal dicht zu machen das Thema. Ist ja schließlich keine so gute Werbung. 
Bin positiv überrascht, dass es bisher nicht so kam.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. April 2013)

Wenn dieses Thema hier dicht gemacht wird, kann der TE aber nichts mehr von Fortschritten oder Rückschritten der "Verhandlung" mit DC berichten. Ich bin dafür, dass hier nur noch der TE was schreibt oder aber jemand der auch was nützliches dazu beizutragen hat (ich also nicht mehr  )
Denn das ist nun mal schon ziemlich erläutert und breitgetreten und nützt niemandem was, wenn nur noch gegen eine Partei gehetzt wird. 

@ DC 
Bitte meldet euch doch auch mal zu Wort. Schließlich gibt es dieses Thema hier in diesem Forum. Also nutzt bitte die Möglichkeit, anderen zu zeigen das ihr noch am Ball seid.


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Ja, das wäre wirklich wünschenswert!


----------



## ryzen1 (24. April 2013)

Über 8000 Hits. Bedeutet wohl eine menge verlorener Kunden für DriveCity und co 

Das ganze hat sich gelesen wie ein Krimi. Ich wollte unbedingt wissen wie es ausgeht und war richtig gespannt 
Hat mich richtig gefesselt dieser Thread


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. April 2013)

Wie wohl der Titel einer möglichen Niederschrift dieses Themas wäre...


----------



## mmayr (24. April 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Deswegen sprechen wir die Unterschiede ja auch an und weißen ausdrücklich darauf hin diese Unterschiede auch zu beachten und zu wissen sind. Die Gewährleistung kann nur vom Händler kommen. Eine Garantie wiederum kann von Händler und/oder dem Hersteller kommen. Das, was du beschreibst ist eine "selbstständige Garantie"* vom Hersteller.
> 
> * Zu unterscheiden ist hierbei von einer selbstständigen und einer  unselbständigen Garantie. Die Unterscheidung beider Garantiegestaltungen  ist in der Praxis für den Laien schwierig. Einer unselbstständigen Garantie  dient als Basis nach wie vor das Sachmängelrecht (§§434 ff. BGB),  erweitert dies jedoch zum Vorteil des Käufers. Üblicherweise ist dies  eine Erweiterung des Zeitraums des Mängelrechts von zwei Jahren auf drei, fünf oder mehr Jahren. Die unselbstständige Garantie ist Teil des Kaufvertrags.  Eine selbstständige Garantie ist vom Mängelrecht vollständig  unabhängig. Der Garantiegeber (meistens der Hersteller) formuliert im  Rahmen der Garantieerklärung eigenständige Rechte und Pflichten (!) des  Käufers im Garantiefall. Diese Rechte bestehen neben den Rechten aus der  gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Nimmt der Käufer eine selbstständige Garantie wahr, kann hierdurch ein eigenständiger Vertrag ("Garantievertrag" oder "Vertrag zur Abwicklung der Garantie") mit dem Garantiegeber abgeschlossen werden.



Danke erstmal.
Was ich noch nicht verstehe:
Bin aus Österreich. Baumax (Baumarktkette) wirbt mit 5 Jahren Garantie auf alle Elektrowerkzeuge. Sie vertreiben aber nur und sind keine Hersteller. Somit geben sie nun Gewährleistung? 

Hersteller: Garantie
Händler: Gewährleistung

Tut mir Leid, das widerspricht sich doch.

Edit: wie sieht's mit Rückgabe eines Artikels bei Nichtgefallen aus, wenn man im Laden kauft.


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Edit: wie sieht's mit Rückgabe eines Artikels bei Nichtgefallen aus, wenn man im Laden kauft.



Glaube nur auf Kulanz vom Händler.


----------



## Robonator (24. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Glaube nur auf Kulanz vom Händler.


Hat man nicht das Recht die Ware 7 oder 14 Tage nach dem Kauf ohne Grund wieder zurückzugeben? Oder ist sowas auch nur freiwillig?


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

Das zählt nur bei einem Intenet-, Katalogkauf oder ähnlichem wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Aber nicht direkt beim Kauf im Laden wenn du dir das Gerät vorher genau anschauen kannst.


----------



## ryzen1 (24. April 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Edit: wie sieht's mit Rückgabe eines Artikels bei Nichtgefallen aus, wenn man im Laden kauft.


 
Im Laden nur auf Kulanz.
Online 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. April 2013)

Das stimmt. Rückgabe nur auf Kulanz oder dann, wenn man die Ware vorher nicht begutachten oder testen konnte. Also wie schon über mir gesagt im Internet oder Katalog.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat man nicht das Recht die Ware 7 oder 14 Tage nach dem Kauf ohne Grund wieder zurückzugeben?


 ONLINE.
Weil du dir damit nicht einfach mal den Finger ansägen kannst um zu schauen ob die Säge was taugt oder schauen ob das Notebook nicht nur aus einem Spiegel besteht.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2013)

Zur Rechtslage in Österreich kann ich dir keine verlässlichen Angaben machen. Daher lasse ich es lieber. 

Angenommen aber der Fall würde in Deutschland spielen:

Hersteller: nur Garantie möglich

Händler: Gewährleistung + Garantie möglich. Beide Arten der Mängelhaftung stehen sich unabhängig voneinander parallel gegenüber und können vollkommen unabhängig voneinander nach Wahl des Käufers in Anspruch genommen werden, sofern denn die Voraussetzungen für die Inanspruchnahme erfüllt sind. Im Falle der Gewährleistung wäre die Voraussetzung ein Sachmangel, der binnen zwei Jahren nach Kaufdatum auftritt. Im Falle der Garantie wäre die Voraussetzung die in der Garantiebedingungen genannte. Um es an einem gängigen Beispiel für eine Voraussetzung festzumachen: Garantie gegen Durchrostung beim Auto. Ist ein Teil durchrostet, kann die Garantie in Anspruch genommen werden. Ist aber nur etwas an der Technik kaputt, kann die Garantie nicht in Anspruch genommen werden.

Der Händler kann über seine ohnehin bestehende Gewährleistungspflicht hinaus eine Garantie anbieten. Welche Art Garantie der Händler anbietet, kommt auf den Einzelfall an und die Garantiebedingungen. Ein Beispiel wäre, dass der Händler per Garantie anbietet fünf Jahre lang ab Kaufdatum eine Restwertzahlung im Falle eines Defekts vorzunehmen. Ich gehe nachfolgend davon aus, dass ein Käufer einen Tausch gegen ein neues Gerät bevorzugt. Er hat die Wahl zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie. Wir haben unterschiedliche Zeitpunkte in denen der Defekt auftritt:

1) nach 5 Monaten
2) nach 18 Monaten
3) nach 36 Monaten

zu 1): Die Abwicklung über die Gewährleistung ist zu bevorzugen, da nur diese ihm per Nacherfüllung (der Anspruch steht im Gesetz!) ein neues Austauschgerät versprechen kann.

zu 2): Auch hier ist die Abwicklung über die Gewährleistung zu bevorzugen, siehe 1). Allerdings ist zu prüfen, ob die Beweislastumkehr einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht oder nicht. Tut sie das, bleibt im nur der Weg über die Garantie. Diese sieht aber nur eine Restwertzahlung vor.

zu 3): Da der zweijährige Zeitraum der Geltung der Gewährleistung abgelaufen ist, kann der Käufer nur die Garantie und damit die Restwertzahlung (ein vertraglich bedingter Anspruch!) wählen.

Jetzt klar geworden?



> Edit: wie sieht's mit Rückgabe eines Artikels bei Nichtgefallen aus, wenn man im Laden kauft.


Reine Kulanz. Außer eben über FAR. Dort ist eine Vertragswiderruf ohne Gründe möglich.

EDIT
Wenn man aber mit einer freiwilligen Umtauschmöglichkeit wirbt, muss diese auch vollzogen werden, wenn es der Käufer wünscht.


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Reine Kulanz. Außer eben über *FAR*. Dort ist eine Vertragswiderruf ohne Gründe möglich.



Du meinst das FernAbsG, oder? 

Grüße.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2013)

Das FAG gibt es nicht mehr. Das *F*ern*a*bsatz*r*echt befindet sich nun überwiegend im BGB (§§312b ff., §§355 ff. BGB) und Teile im EGBGB (Art. 246).


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (24. April 2013)

@TE schon irgendwas neues?

@dc warum meldet ihr euch nicht mehr zu wort?
Also meine ganze hardware und die von meinem vater werden ganz sicher nicht bei euch gekauft..
Die ca 2800€ umsatz sind euch schon mal futsch gegangen durch euer verhalten..


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. April 2013)

Ein seriöser Händler würde um seine Kunden kämpfen. Ihm wären diese nicht sch...egal. 
DC scheint hier aber wirklich eher am Umsatz als  Kundenbindung zu liegen. Ich hatte da bisher nicht gekauft und  werde in Zukunft einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## mrairworthy (24. April 2013)

Siehst'e, Pokerclock, deswegen habe ich meine Rechtsschutzversicherung und einen Anwalt meines Vertrauens. 

Trust, kam noch mal was?


----------



## Fexzz (25. April 2013)

Was für ein Thread. Das letzte mal so aufgeregt und neugierig war ich beim Rocky Horror PC-Thread 

@TE: Seh zu, dass du dein Geld wiederkriegst. Aber ich würd vllt. doch mal eine E-Mail an den Mutterkonzern schicken und da die Methoden von DC hinterfragen...geht ja garnicht.

Die E-Mails von denen lesen sich auch nicht grade wirklich seriös...


----------



## BlackPanter85 (25. April 2013)

@TE
Gibt es irgend eine Neuhigkeit bezüglich DC? 
Wollen die das jetzt etwa aussitzen? Wenn das noch so weiter geht würde ich ein Gerichtsverfahren anstreben. Nur um denen einen Denkzettel zu verpassen.


----------



## mrairworthy (25. April 2013)

Sowas dauert doch viel zu lange.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> @TE
> Gibt es irgend eine Neuhigkeit bezüglich DC?
> Wollen die das jetzt etwa aussitzen? Wenn das noch so weiter geht würde ich ein Gerichtsverfahren anstreben. Nur um denen einen Denkzettel zu verpassen.



So schnell schießen selbst die Preussen nicht


----------



## mrairworthy (26. April 2013)

Hier "schießt" scheinbar keiner mehr.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (26. April 2013)

So gibt einiges neues im Fall. Vorweg. Strahlis hat sich entschlossen keinen Cent von dem Laden anzunehmen. 
Er will jetzt aus Prinzip alles wieder. Damit ihr auch einen Einblick habt was von meiner Seite auch geschrieben wurde. Hier die Mails.

  P.S Habe die letzten Tage das Schreiben ein wenig ruhen lassen. Um mit Strahlis alles durchzusprechen.
 Und um auch ein wenig Abstand von der Sachen zu gewinnen. Bei DC hat man manchmal das Gefühl das man gegen eine Wand anläuft. 
Ein wenig Ruhe tut da gut  Vorweg, auch mein Ton DC gegenüber wurde bestimmender und entnervter. 

*ICH:*

_Hallo DriveCity,_
_ich habe mir das Angebot mit Herr ……. genau überlegt. Ich nehme das Board und alles was ich eingeschickt habe zurück. _
_Ich bitte sie daher alles an meine Adresse zu schicken. Ist ja auch von mir aus losgesendet worden. _
_Ich setzt da auch eine Frist von 10 Arbeitstagen. Bis meine Board, Zubehör & OVP wieder bei mir ist._
_Auf  die 130€ erhebe ich keinen Anspruch mehr._
_Meine Daten:_
_..._

_Mit Freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC:*

_Sehr geehrter Herr …
_ _
wir fordern das Board zurück vom Distributor.
_ _Bei weiteren Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
_ _
Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*ICH:*

_Hallo,_

_wann also kann ich mit meinen Sachen rechnen? Ich habe ja schon 6 Wochen lange genug gewartet. _
_Es wäre also in unser beider Interesse. Wenn das alles Zeitnahe geschieht._
_Bitte achten sie auch darauf das alles was ich rausgegeben habe auch so bei mir wieder ankommt. 
Fehlendes werde ich in Rechnung stellen._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC:

*_Sehr geehrter Herr …
_ _
der Vorlieferant hat gerade bestätigt, das er das Mainboard zurück senden kann, es gibt aber keine Verpackung + Zubehör mehr, dies wurde entsorgt. _
_Da es ja zur Gutschrift nach Asus sollte.
_ 
*ICH:*

_Hallo,_
_dies ich nicht mein Problem. Schaffen sie mir Ersatz oder entschädigen sie mich dafür Finanziell. Ich kann ihnen gerne die Preise bei Ebay raussuchen. _
_Es ist mein Eigentum. Was der Distributor damit gemacht hat Interessiert mich nicht. Sie haben dafür sorge zu leisten das ich alles so wieder bekomme wie ich versendet habe._

_Hier eine Aufzählung:_

_1 x ATX-Blende_
_2 x Handbuch_
_1 x Software/Treiber DVD_
_6 x SATA 6Gb/s Kabel_
_1 x 3-Way SLI bridge_
_1 x SLI bridge_
_1 x CrossFire Kabel_
_1 x Q-connector (2 in 1)_
_1 x ROG Connect Kabel_
_1 x ROG Theme Label_

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC: 
*
_Sehr geehrter Herr …
_ _
Sie wollten das Mainboard wieder haben. Dies kann wir auch Ihnen schriftlich geben.
Am besten wir erstellen Herrn …. die Gutschrift über 150.- € und dann können Sie sich ein neues kaufen. Dann ist der Fall abgeschlossen._

*ICH:
*
_Hallo,_

_ich wollte das wieder haben was ich auch auf den Weg gebracht habe._
_Eine Gutschrift kommt nicht in Frage für uns. Geben sie mir alles wieder, was sie auch von mir bekommen haben._
_Wie, das ist ihr Problem. Was ich in dem Fall unternehme. Das steht außen vor._
_Der Fall ist erst für mich abgeschlossen sobald alles in meinem Besitz wieder ist._
_Da werden auch keine 150€ etwas ausrichten._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC: *

_Sehr geehrter Herr …_
_
dann werden wir den Kaufpreis an Hern … erstatten, der Fall ist dann abgeschlossen. Sie können das Boasd selber eh nicht über Asus abwickeln. _
_Herr … ist immer noch unser Ansprechpartner und hat sich entgegen Ihren Aussagen bis heute nicht gemeldet.
Bei Fragen dazu wenden Sie sich an Herrn …., da er der Käufer ist und nicht Sie.
_ 
*ICH:
*
_Hallo,_

_der Herr …  hat mir das auferlegt. Ich will unser Eigentum wieder! Wir wollen kein Geld von Ihnen. Verstehen Sie das nicht?_
_Wir wollen das Board, OVP & sämtliches Zubehör._
_Sie selbst haben es mir immer als Option offen gelassen auch mein Eigentum wieder zu bekommen. 
_
_Herr …. muss sich auch nicht mit ihnen auseinander setzen. Dafür hat er mich ja beauftragt._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC:*

_Sehr geehrter Herr ….,
_ _
erst wollten Sie eine Abwicklung über uns, das Board haben wir eingeschickt. Wir haben Ihnen mitgeteilt das wir nur eine Gutschrift bekommen werden. Mit der Höhe waren Sie nicht einverstanden. Jetzt wollen Sie das Board wieder haben, dieses hin und her geht nicht. Sie haben die Abwicklung über uns gewählt. Uns liegt auch nichts schriftlich vor von Herrn …, das er Sie beauftragt hat. Herr … ist unser Ansprechpartner.
Der Distributor hat das Zubehör entsorgt, dieses ist völlig normal. Wir erstatten den Kaufpreis und dann ist der Fall abgeschlossen. Da Sie die Abwicklung über uns gewählt haben, haben wir auch das Wahlrecht der Nachbesserung, entweder Austausch, Reparatur oder *Erstattung des Kaufpreises*. Das Geld können Sie sich dann von Herrn … wieder geben lassen.
_ 
*ICH:
*
_Hallo,_

_wenn wir unser Eigentum nicht bekommen. Werden Rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet._
_Rufen sie doch bei Herr …. an. Die Daten werden sie doch wohl noch haben._

_Ich wiederhole mich ungern. Wir wollen das Board, OVP&Zubehör._
_Es interessiert mich nicht was der Distributor mit meinem Eigentum gemacht hat._
_Es wirkt sehr suspekt auf mich das sie jetzt betonen. Dass es eine Erstattung des Kaufpreises gibt._
_Sonst war doch immer die Rede von Zeitwertgutschrift. Sehen sie den Wiederspruch. Wir wollen kein Geld von ihnen._

_Sie haben es mir immer als Option offen gelassen alles wieder zurück zu bekommen. Oder soll ich aus ihren E-Mails Zitieren._

_Für sie ist es doch vom Kostenfaktor her das Günstigste wenn Sie mir einfach mein Board&Zubehör zukommen lassen._
_Jetzt auf einmal den vollen Kaufpreis. Nein Danke. 
_
_Ich erwarte in der nächsten Stunde eine Lösung ihrerseits._
_Die auf meine Forderungen eingeht._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*DC:*

_Sehr geehrter Herr ...
_ _
für uns ist es nicht Ihr Eigentum, das haben Sie uns nicht nachgewiesen. Der Käufer ist Herr .... und wenn Sie so ein guten Kontakt haben, wie Sie angegeben haben, hätte er sich sdchon lange gemeldet. Wir fordern das Board nun bulk zurück,* legen das Zubehör bei (Dies haben wir noch gefunden)*. Die Geschäftsbeziehung wird dann beendet mit Herrn .... und wir werden Herr ... darüber auch Informieren, das er bei Rückfragen sich an Sie wenden soll.


_


----------



## Addi (26. April 2013)

Wahnsinn ! Zig Wiedersprüche . 



> _Der Distributor hat das Zubehör entsorgt, dieses ist völlig normal._





> _Wir fordern das Board nun bulk zurück,* legen das Zubehör bei (Dies haben wir noch gefunden)*_




Kurze Frage am Rande , wieso hast du die 150 Euronen nicht eingesackt ?

Hättest dir / dein Kollegen ein neues Board bei einem vernünftigen Händler kaufen können.

Oder hast du es jetzt rein aus Prinzip gemacht ?


----------



## Chemenu (26. April 2013)

Was wollt ihr denn nun eigentlich mit dem defekten Board und Zubehör anfangen?
Ich meine es ist zwar nicht schön dass DC die OVP + Zubehör für die RMA Abwicklung verlangt, obwohl dies nicht notwendig wäre (zumindest laut ASUS, unklar was der Distributor verlangt; wäre aber unlogisch wenn der Distributor Zubehör verlangt nur um dieses dann entsorgen zu dürfen), aber die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises ist doch eigentlich ein akzeptables Angebot um dieses ganze Hin und Her zu beenden. Wollt ihr wirklich einen Rechtsstreit wegen Verpackung und Zubehör im Wert von ein paar Euro?

Ich kann übrigens auch DC verstehen was diese Geschichte mit Käufer/Vertragspartner angeht. Wenn ihr das sauber regeln wollt dann mit schriftlicher Vollmacht.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (26. April 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Wahnsinn ! Zig Wiedersprüche .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Halte mich für verrückt. Die haben sogar den vollen Kaufpreis angeboten! Aber mir kam es sehr komisch vor. 
Als sie auf 150€ und dann alles zurück angeboten haben. Warum???? 
Vorher hatte ich doch ein zähes ringen um von 88€ auf 105€ und dann 130€ zu kommen. 
Warum also wollen die so schnell den Fall abschließen. Nachdem ich alles zurück verlangt habe???? 
Warum auch die Widersprüche wegen dem Zubehör! 
Aber Ok. Das mit dem vollen Kaufbetrag habe ich net mit Strahlis besprochen  

Kann also gut sein das er da nochmal überlegt, um auch endlich den Fall ad Acta zu legen.

  Aber ja es wurde zu einer Prinzipien Sache. Die sich bekanntlich jeder Logik entzieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

Ich vermute einfach nur das man versucht dei Kuh ohne größeres weiteres Aufsehen und Stress vom Eis zu bekommen. So etwas in der Art hatte ich ja auch schonmal geschrieben. Ich hätte bei dem letzten Wort allerdings auch gesagt ich nehm die Kohle


----------



## BlackPanter85 (26. April 2013)

Ob ich nun aus Prinzip das Board, OVP und Zubehör zurück nehmen würde kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich selbst werde da sehr hellhörig wenn man mir den VOLLEN Kaufpreis erstatten möchte. Da würde ich mir das vorab schriftlich und vom Geschäftsführer beglaubigt bestätigen lassen. 
Und die Geschichte mit dem OVP... 
Wie wollen die das wieder finden wenn doch der Distributor das entsorgt hat? Haben die neuerdings auch dort Leute vor Ort oder sind sie Verkäufer und Distributor zugleich? 
Diese Widersprüche bringen einen noch durcheinander...


----------



## Gameover91 (26. April 2013)

Naja ich glaube wenn der Händler euch den vollen Kaufpreis erstatten möchte könnt ihr euch da quer stellen wie ihr wollt, aber ich habe jetzt alles verfolgt und ich finde das von eurer Seite nun wirklich ein bischen lächerlich auf das defekte Board zu beharren wenn ihr den vollen Kauf Betrag geboten bekommt.
Ihr wart jetzt hartnäckig und hab sogesehen doch euer Ziel erreicht was soll das den nun noch ?
Dann nehmt das Geld und kauft euch das Board einfach neu und ihr habt neues Zubehör und ein Neues Board mit neuer Garantie das könnt ihr ja dann bei einem anderen händler machen und ihr habt nie wieder probleme.
Naja DC möchte ja sowieso keine Geschäfte mehr mit euch machen^^


----------



## BlackPanter85 (26. April 2013)

Der TE sagte doch schon das sein Kumpel noch nichts von der Kaufpreiserstattung weiß und das evtl doch in Betracht zieht.


----------



## the.hai (26. April 2013)

lso ich hätte den vollen Kaufpreis genommen, neues Board bei DC zur Versöhnung geordert und gut wärs gewesen. Da warste jetzte zu forsch meiner Meinung nach. Jetzt bleibt ja weiterhin eine langwierige Abwicklung über Asus offen...


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2013)

> Der Distributor hat das Zubehör entsorgt, dieses ist völlig normal.


Also das wäre mir neu ^^


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (26. April 2013)

Schlimm zu hören was DC da macht. Ich hätte bei diesem Verein bzw. Ablegern sonst Hardware für zig tausende Euros für die Firma und privat geordert (Server, high End rechner, NAS, Multi-Displays, WaKÜ usw. usw). Tja, nun wird nix draus. Da doch lieber ein seriöser Anbieter.

Dennoch gut zu wissen, dass ASUS (der Doc) so schnell bereit wäre die Sache zu überprüfen und zu sehen was machbar ist.


----------



## Murdoch (26. April 2013)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Dennoch gut zu wissen, dass ASUS (der Doc) so schnell bereit wäre die Sache zu überprüfen und zu sehen was machbar ist.


 
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass das nur heiße Luft ist. Also im Zweifelsfall verhält sich Asus genauso und schiebt den schwarzen Peter nur weiter.


----------



## McBen (26. April 2013)

Ich bin zwar nur die Sidestory, habe aber Neuigkeiten 

Der Ablauf bisher.
Habe ein Asus Mainboard P8P67 WS Revolution und eine Zotac GTX 580 Amp2 Grafikkarte am 21.3. an Alternate, wie telefonisch abgesprochen, zur Überprüfung verschickt.
Das Mainboard wolle mit 4 installierten RAMs nicht starten und die Zotac wurde auch im Einzelbetrieb 20-30 Grad heißer als ihr Schwestermodell.

Am 21.4. habe ich gefragt ob es Neuigkeiten für mich gibt.
Am 22.4. diese Mail


> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,  bezüglich Ihrer Rücksendung möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihnen eine Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchsvorteils i. H. v.  140,01 EUR  anbieten können, da die retournierte Ware bisher weder repariert noch ausgetauscht werden konnte. Der Gebrauchsvorteil setzt sich aus dem ursprünglichen Kaufpreis, der voraussichtlichen Nutzungsdauer und dem Zeitraum, in dem Sie über die Ware verfügten, zusammen.  Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob Sie eine interne Gutschrift zur Verrechnung mit einer Neubestellung oder die Erstattung des o. a. Betrages wünschen.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Noch am gleichen Tag habe ich geantwortet,


> Sehr geehrte ***,
> 
> Ich bin etwas geschockt.
> 
> ...



Am 23.4.


> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,  vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.  Die Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchvorteils betrifft nur das Mainboard. Für die Grafikkarte wurde eine Anfrage an den Herstellt zum aktuellen Stand der Reklamation gestellt. Sobald wir eine entsprechende Antwort haben, werden wir Sie umgehend informieren.  Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Naja, dieses Angebot wollte ich dann erstmal prüfen, ob das irgendwie Sinn für mich macht. 
Da ich 2 tripleslot Karten betreibe macht es keinen Sinn ein anderes Mainboard zu kaufen, ausser der neueren Version die über 300 Euro kostet.

Am 24.4.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,  vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.  Hiermit möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass eine Servicelieferung für die Grafikkarte veranlasst wurde. Der Versand wird in den kommenden Tagen erfolgen, sodass Sie mit der Anlieferung in Kürze rechnen können.  Für diesen Zeitraum bitten wir um ein wenig Geduld und stehen für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Meine Antwort,


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info.
> 
> ...



Am 26.4. heute morgen


> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,  vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.  Wie bereits mitgeteilt, wurde die Reklamation des Mainboards mit einer Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchvorteils abgeschlossen. Der Betrag ist bereits überwiesen wurden.  Die Seriennummer des Mainboards finden Sie auf der entsprechenden Rechnung.  Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Da hab ich dann erstmal ein dummes Gesicht gemacht.
Naja es wurde mir zu bunt und ich habe bei Alternate angerufen für schlanke 42 Cent die Minute.
Nach einer etwas längeren Wartezeit hatte ich dann ein offensichtlich sehr gehetzten und leider äußerst übereifrigen Sachbearbeiter am Telefon.

Ich habe ihm kurz meine Situation geschildert, daraufhin hat er mir erstmal gesagt, dass es ganz sicher nicht so gelaufen sei und ist mir seitdem 
nur noch über den Mund gefahren und hat mir keine Zeit mehr gelassen Emails vorzulesen.
Auch auf die Frage hin, ob er ein kurzen moment brauch um sich einzulesen hieß es nur "Nein, das brauche ich nicht, ich sehe das alles hier!"
Nun gut, er sagte mir nun das Angebot wäre nichtig, da bereits ein Mainboard vom Hersteller eingetroffen sei und in den nächsten Tagen bei mir ankommen soll.
Leider ein sehr unangenehmes Gespräch, was ich schade finde, da ich in den letzten 2 Jahren ca 4.000 Euro als reiner Privatnutzer dort gelassen habe.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine E-Mail an meine Sachbearbeiterin geschrieben, mal schauen was mich nächste Woche erwartet, nen schönes Paket was mir lieber wäre oder 140 Euro und wieder telefonieren.

mfg


----------



## TrustN0_1 (26. April 2013)

Ja zugegeben. Ab einem gewissen Grad habe ich mich da zu sehr verbissen. 
Den vollen Kaufbetrag abzulehnen. Ist schon “Crazy“! 

Aber als ich das Gefühl bekam, die wollen es zwingend vermeiden die Sachen zurück zugeben. 
Habe ich etwas gewittert. Die haben ja sonst um jeden € mit mir gefeilscht. 
Warum also dieses auf mich zu kommen? Das kommt doch net von ungefähr.

  Werde wohl Strahlis überzeugen das wir einen Punkt erreicht haben. Der für alle Parteien zufriedenstellend ist. 
Wir können uns ein neues Board kaufen, und DC hat Ruhe vor uns. Und es wächst Grass über die Sache. 

Also wie es aussieht nähern wir uns dem Ende. 

  Habe übers Ziel hinausgeschossen in den Letzten Mails. 
Da rudere ich zurück. Ihr habt natürlich Recht. 
Wie gesagt, Prinzipien sind nicht immer mit Logik zu begründen. 

  Montag weiß ich genaueres.


----------



## dragonlort (26. April 2013)

Da ist den jetzt auch die frage ob die das noch machen mit den vollenkaufpreis da du es ja schon abgelehnt hast. So wie ich das raus gelesen habe.


Edit: Fast die 10,000 Marke an zuschauen geknackt in 10 Tagen^^ Liest sich hier wie ein buch, auch wen viele kommentare nicht hier rein gehörten


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2013)

Ich habe es in diesem Thread ja schon relativ früh geschrieben, dass es immer zwei Seiten gibt. Als "Außenseiter", was wir hier ja alle sind, können wir ja gar nicht alles verfolgen bzw. nachvollziehen warum es so und nicht anders laufen musste. Wir wissen eben nicht was DC da im Hintergrund getan hat. Ob da nun wirklich was gewaltig schief lief oder ob es dort Gang und Gebe ist... Das weiß ich leider nicht. Wie dragonlort über mir schrieb haben wir hier in ein paar Tagen eine Menge an Klicks gesammelt. Viele Leute haben sich das hier durchgelesen und ich glaube, viele von denen werden es meiden bei DriveCity in Zukunft etwas zu ordern. Ich persönlich werde bei meinem anstehenden Hardware-Kauf auch komplett Asus meiden. Aber das muss nunmal jeder für sich entscheiden.

Warum dir nun plötzlich der volle Kaufbetrag angeboten wird, können wir ja auch nur erahnen. Entweder fingen bei DC ein paar Leute langsam an zu schwitzen, oder du und dein Freund gingen dem Support mittlerweile dermaßen aufn Senkel (Entschuldigung  ) dass es zu dieser Entscheidung kam. Setzt dem Ganzen ein Ende und nehmt das Geld an und seid froh.

Schade finde ich es trotzdem, dass DriveCity sich bisher nie hier gemeldet hat. (Außer dem Troll natürlich) Denke so ließe sich doch noch das Ein oder Andere erklären und eventuelle etwas Ruhe einbringen. 
Also liebe(r) Drive City Mitarbeiter. Es würde nicht schaden, schließlich ist dieses Forum nicht das Kleinste.


----------



## Lt.Ford (26. April 2013)

Die Konversationen zwischen TE und Support ist echt grausam... null Rechtschreibung bzw. Grammatik. ^^

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Rest an: Ich würde den vollen Kaufpreis zurücknehmen und dann das Board woanders ordern.


----------



## harl.e.kin (26. April 2013)

Na ist doch alles fein auf einmal kennen sie den RMA Ablauf also. Kaufpreis einfordern nicht als Gutschrift und bei nem ordentlichen Händler nen neues Board holen. Fall abgeschlossen!


----------



## mrairworthy (27. April 2013)

Bei Erstattung des Kaufpreises hätte ich auch nicht mehr lange überlegt!
Das oder ein neues Board hätte doch das Ziel sein müssen.


----------



## TrustN0_1 (27. April 2013)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> Bei Erstattung des Kaufpreises hätte ich auch nicht mehr lange überlegt!
> Das oder ein neues Board hätte doch das Ziel sein müssen.


 
 Ja ich weiß. Bin übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. War ein Fehler! 
Mir stellte sich einfach die Frage. Warum das Ganze auf einmal so reibungslos gehen sollte. 
Nachdem ich das Board zurück geordert habe. Erst 150€ dann auf 183€! 
Ab da fing ich an mich zu verbeißen. Warum sollte der Händler, die für ihn günstigste Alternative nicht bevorzugen. 
Wären bei einer Board Rückgabe doch nur die Versandkosten! Die haben doch sehr zäh mit mir um jeden € gefeilscht. 
Und jetzt auf einmal mir den vollen Kaufpreis erstatten. Nachdem ich alles zurück wollte!!

Unter anderem auch diese aussagen die mich stutzig machten:

  „_es gibt aber keine Verpackung + Zubehör mehr, dies wurde entsorgt. 
Da es ja zur Gutschrift nach Asus sollte._“

  „_Am besten wir erstellen Herrn …. die Gutschrift über 150.- € und dann können Sie sich ein neues kaufen_“

  „_dann werden wir den Kaufpreis an Hern … erstatten, der Fall ist dann abgeschlossen._“

  „_Der Distributor hat das Zubehör entsorgt, dieses ist völlig normal_“

  „_haben wir auch das Wahlrecht der Nachbesserung, entweder Austausch, Reparatur oder Erstattung des Kaufpreises._“
  „_legen das Zubehör bei (Dies haben wir noch gefunden)_“

Aber gut, werde das Geld nehmen und uns davon ein neues Board kaufen! (Auf meinen Namen aber )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Wenn die von dir überhaupt noch was wissen wollen . Was den Rest angeht dazu ist zu vielen Bereichen ja schon genug geschrieben worden.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (27. April 2013)

Nach so einer Erfahrung würde ich nicht einen Cent dort ausgeben. Außerdem gibt es genügend andere Läden wo er ein neues  Board ordern kann.


----------



## mrairworthy (30. April 2013)

Moin,

gibt's Neuigkeiten?

Grüße.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die von dir überhaupt noch was wissen wollen . Was den Rest angeht dazu ist zu vielen Bereichen ja schon genug geschrieben worden.


 
Wenn das nicht so wäre würden sie ihm ja wohl Bargeld statt ein er Gutschrift zukommen lassen 

Weiterhin frage ich mich wieso du dich hier so verbissen auf die Händlerseite stellst obwohl der offensichtlich Mist gebaut hat...


----------



## BlackPanter85 (30. April 2013)

"ironie an" Hat entweder einen eigenen Laden und weiß wie schwierig sowas ist oder er gehört heimlich diesem Laden an  "ironie aus"


----------



## efdev (30. April 2013)

druck das doch bitte einer aus und verkaufe es als buch, das ist echt gut hier die letzten 2 std hier mit spannung gelesen was als nächstes passiert.

@TE 
hoffe du kriegst dein geld jetzt und hast dan spaß mit einem neuen board


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so wäre würden sie ihm ja wohl Bargeld statt ein er Gutschrift zukommen lassen
> 
> Weiterhin frage ich mich wieso du dich hier so verbissen auf die Händlerseite stellst obwohl der offensichtlich Mist gebaut hat...


 
Ich hatte mich nicht auf deren Seite gestellt, ich hatte lediglich nur die Szenarios angesprochen. Ich vermeide es halt nur jemanden vor dem Urteil zu hängen und sachlich zu bleiben



BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> "ironie an" Hat entweder einen eigenen Laden und weiß wie schwierig sowas ist oder er gehört heimlich diesem Laden an  "ironie aus"


 Sagen wir es mal so ich habe in meinem Leben schon vieles gemacht und erlebt. Wenn ich mit einem der Läden was zu tun hätte würde man es schon merken.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (2. Mai 2013)

Entschuldige, wollte dich in keinster Weise angreifen. War mehr als Scherz gedacht. Ich weiß das du, wenn du zu dieser Kette gehört hättest, dazu Stellung genommen und die Sache geklärt hättest.


----------



## the.hai (2. Mai 2013)

Update plz!


----------



## mrairworthy (9. Mai 2013)

Moin. 

Gibt's denn nun ein Ende?


----------



## Strahlis (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
tut uns sehr leid, dass wir uns bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet haben. Wir haben euch nicht vergessen und sobald es etwas neues gibt. Werdet ihr die ersten sein, die es erfahren.
Leider muss Trust sich im Moment mehr um seine Gesundheit kümmern als um mein Board.


----------



## mrairworthy (13. Mai 2013)

Ja dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Mai 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

Und wie ist die Lage?  Hat sich was ergeben oder habt ihr aufgegeben?


----------



## mrairworthy (18. Juni 2013)

Hier passiert nichts mehr, oder?


----------



## Adonay (1. Februar 2015)

Ich mag auch noch was dazu beitragen!
Ich meide Asus nun seit knapp einem Jahr weil:

Ich im August 2013 ein G750 für 1600€ gekauft habe was kurz danach defekt war und zur RMA ging, insgesamt war es 3x weg und kam immer entweder falsch zusammengebaut oder mit einer Beule oder mit Kratzern auf der Alu-Oberfläche zurück!

Asus wollte dann aber nur 80% des Kaufpreises erstatten weil ich das Gerät ja schon einen Monat genutzt habe!!!

Ich habe es durchgeboxt und mein ganzes Geld über den Händler erhalten aber es war anstrengend, nervtötend und zu guter letzt mit Sicherheit rechtlich nicht in Ordnung!

Wir reden hier von einer Nutzungsgebühr von 320€ pro Monat!

Ich habe immer Asus gekauft, seit über 10 Jahren, nun kaufe ich alles andere!


----------

